# [IC] Underdogs [a core dnd game]



## doghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Winter is receding, releasing her cold grasp on the land. The days are getting longer. The sun has recovered a little of her warmth. Slowly the snow is beginning to melt, filling the streams and creeks, turning them into tiny torrents that will continue to grow through the spring. Finally the animals can be let out of the halls where they have resided for the winter season. But only for short periods during the day, for the snow still covers much of the ground and there is still little for them to graze on. So mucking out each day remains on the list of daily chores for the time being.

The Falls are a mix of spaces, from large halls big enough to play bulldog in, to small niches hidden out of sight where one can retreat to get a little peace. Its always possible to get away from someone, or everyone. But only for a while. After two months of being largely trapped inside, its good to be able to get outside.

But not everything is good. There have been several raids on early season caravans passing through the region. The goblins seem to have come down from the mountains for some reason. There have been three funerals in Horak-krel already. Numerous grell sport fresh scars and serious faces. Also, a few days ago the old hunter Hussik left to go hunting for the day. He hasn't returned. So no one travels far from the Fall alone these days. And almost everyone keeps a weapon tucked in their belt.

* * *​
The winter meadow, as it is known, lies about half a mile from the Bardican fall up a little track. The meadow is usually one of the first to thaw and have feed. It is located on a south facing slope and there is a small cliff at the bottom, allowing the sun's light to reach the ground even this early in the season. This morning, the sun is almost warm, although the wind still has a chilly touch. Fortunately, it is coming from the west, meaning sunny sheltered spots can be found along the tree-line. The snow is still cold. 

Mongro is there, because the goats belong to his fall. Assaq is the also. He spends so much time at Mongo's fall, they have taken to putting him to work. Mongro's sister is there also, along with her dog, Borsta.

After several hours the goats have almost finished eating out the pasture. As you contemplate heading home and a bowl of hot stew for lunch, a swirl of cold wind from the north whispers across the meadow, sneaking its cold fingers into your sheltered spot. A ripple of movement passes through the herd. Noses and ears go up, heads turn to the north. A billy paws the ground and tosses its head. Borsta, still young, surges to her feet. Her hackles are up and low throaty growl rumbles up from deep inside. She launches herself across the meadow kicking up muddy snow with each great stride, barking furiously. The goats scatter in every direction except northward.

[sblock=OOC]Place yourself wherever you wish. The meadow, for simplicity's sake, is about 300 x 300 feet. Trees line the north, east and west edges. The characters can see about 30 to 40 feet into the forest. There is a cliff along the south edge. Common sense, especially with recent events, would mean everyone has a weapon or two with them. As for armour, its up to you whether your character would choose to wear it to watch goats. For this round I will say you are surprised, although its not really a surprise round as such. Characters may take one standard action, I'll take them in the order of posting. Roll initiative for the next round. Invisible Castle is good. 

*Some thoughts on posts and posting*

"Talking marks" for anything spoken aloud.
_Italics_ for thoughts.
Please don't use coloured text.

OOC notes can be added to the bottom of IC posts, but should be SBLOCKED. OOC comments without any IC text should go in the OOC thread.

It is a good idea to remind me of any modifiers, feats or special abilities that you think might come into play. You can also use Invisible Castle to make any rolls you know your character will need.

During combat, I'll do a single summary for each round. Ideally, I like to turn over a round every 24 hours. If you haven't posted, I'll do a little ghost-hacking. If I can't decide what your character would do, they may just freeze - caught in two minds, frozen by indecision, paralysed by fear, whatever. It happens to all of us now and then. So may I recommend posting your character's _goals_ as well as actions.

doghead
aka thotd[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 2, 2007)

Assaq's head snaps up at the noise.  He springs to his feet and quickly strings his bow and nocks an arrow, eyes scanning the northern forest for movement.  He sniffs the north wind, hoping for a hint of what frightened the herd.  

[sblock=ooc]
initiative: 1d20+2=21
perception check if you need it:  1d20+7=23

Assaq will definitely be wearing armor, pretty much always unless he's resting for the evening somewhere safe, e.g. his own fell.  As for placement, I guess it really depends on where our sheltered spot is.  I'm guessing it will be fairly near the woods to the north, but in the sun.  

In combat, Assaq will try to use his bow as much as possible.  He'll try to let Mongo do the front line work, and will maneuver as necessary to get good shots, preferring 5' steps to be able to do a full attack (with rapid shot) whenever possible.  He won't draw sword and shield unless it's impossible or impractical to maneuver for a shot.
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2007)

Borsta continues across the meadow and disappears into the trees. 

Assaq is able to follow her progress through the trees for about 30 feet before all he can really make out is movement here and there against the white and grey background of the snow covered forest. The deep banks and drifts of snow slow the dog considerably, but even so, she has gone at least 40 feet into the trees.

Mongro's sister shouts at Borsta, telling her to come back. Borsta pays no attention, and Mongro's sister stamps her foot in annoyance.

Mongro, meanwhile, climbs to his feet. Seeing Assaq prepare his bow, Mongro draws his own weapon.

The dog's barking becomes an angry snarl. There is an angry, fiendish shriek. Borsta snarling becomes that of a dog fighting. Another unearthly shriek. All accompanied by the sound of something crashing around in the undergrowth.

The goats scatter across the meadow. 

Assaq still can't make anything out clearly through the trees. But he can see something in there with the dog. And it is large.

"What _is_ it, Assaq?" hiss Mongro.

[sblock=Knowledge Nature DC 10]Whatever Borsta has run across, its not a 'normal' animal.[/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge Nature DC 15]Stories tell of a creature with a terrible shriek something like that just heard. The Owlbear. An unnatural magical merging of two creatures, it is permanently angry and exceptionally dangerous. Fortunately, it is also rather stupid.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to assume everyone is reasonably close together, about half way along the western side of the meadow where it is a little more sheltered from the wind. That puts the characters about say 200 feet from where the dog entered the trees along the northern side of the meadow. The track back to the Fall is located at the southern end of the eastern side of the meadow.

Chopping wood and mucking out halls in armour won't be much fun 

Does Assaq's animal companion have a name? Is it with him now?[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 3, 2007)

"Sounds like an owlbear.  Large and fierce, but stupid." Assaq says, not bothering to hide his voice under the din of the frightened goats and the unearthly shrieking.  "Borsta!  Here!" he shouts.

[sblock=ooc]
Kn(nature):  1d20+7=23
Handle Animal to call the dog back: 1d20+4=10

Assaq probably isn't the type to give his wolf a name, and bringing it along while herding goats is probably not a great idea.  The wolf might behave, but the goats...  Possibly we could say that it's within call, but will take a few minutes to arrive?
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 1*

If Borsta heard Assaq's command, there is no indication of it. Snarls, shrieks and the sound of crashing around continues.

"Assaq, do something!" shouts Mongro's sister*. Assaq can't tell if its a demand or a plea. Mongro's sister scoops up the light crossbow she has brought with her and with shaking hands, levers it into the firing position and drops in a bolt.

Mongro nods in response to Assaq's reply. But he's not really sure what that means they should _do_. Mongro's pretty sure they should do something.

"So we kill it."

"If you don't I will," Mongro's sister states. Bringing the crossbow up to her waist, she takes a determined step forward.

Mongro matches his sister's motion, keeping level with her. His gaze flickers between Assaq, to his sister and forest.

[sblock=OOC]* If the last OotS (#472) is anything to go by, Mongro's sister is not long for this world. Perhaps someone will save her.

Assaq's wolf companion can be where he wants it.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 5, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> "So we kill it."



"Yes,"  Assaq grunts.  "Come."  

He advances toward the forest, bow half-drawn in case the creature charges.
[sblock=OOC]
Move 30' towards the sounds, ready action to attack if I can see the owlbear.

LOL at the OotS reference.    I guess Mungro better show up; I don't know what his sister's name is.

Let's put the wolf about 300' into the forest.  Close enough to get here in a couple of rounds when called, but not close enough to alert the owlbear. 
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Assaq, with Mongro a few steps to one side, and his sister a few steps behind him, move across the meadow towards the sounds of battle.

They have not gone far when the dogs snarling is punctuated by a surprised yelp, itself shredded by a howl of pain. Then silence. Then that unearthly shriek again. Through the trees the three companions spot movement - a dark shape crashing through the trees, knocking snow from the branches as it goes. The owl-bear emerges into sight. It stands some 7 feet tall and weighs in at well over 1000 pounds. A dusting of snow covers its grey-brown coat. It peers around the meadow. Even at this distance the three young grell can make out the glint of madness in its red rimmed eyes.

Assaq's shot streaks across the clearing and hits the approaching creature with a solid thump. The owl-bear barely seems to notice.

A moment later Mongro's sister releases her bolt. It too buries itself in the creature, and once again the creature seems little more than annoyed. Well, even more annoyed.

"I need to get closer," Mongro's sister mutters quietly.

[sblock=OOC]The owl-bear is about 10 feet out of the trees, about 160 feet from the characters.

For this combat I am going to give a mechanical breakdown of the rounds so people can see how GnG works.

Assaq Bow (12+7-2) 17 vs Owl-bear Def (8+5) 13 = Hit +4 overkill.
* Dam (6+2+4) 12 - Soak (5+5+4) 14 = 0 wounds. 

Mongro's Sister Crossbow (15+3-2) 16 vs Owlbear Def (6+5) 11 = Hit +5 overkill.
* Dam (7+4) 9 - Soak 14 + 0 wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 6, 2007)

"Split up.  Mungro, hit it hard.  Sis, run if it gets too close.  Go."  Assaq pauses for a moment, throws back his head and lets loose an ear-splitting howl, then moves to one side, firing as he goes.

[sblock=ooc]
Howl to call the wolf.  Move 30' to the side and shoot again.  

A couple of minor quibbles with your math, none of which affect the outcome of the round at all.  My bow should be at 1d8+3 damage (+2 str, +1 enh) instead of +2, which is hardly your fault, since my character sheet has it wrong.  I've fixed that.  Also, I don't understand M's sister's xbow damage calculation at all.  I'd have put it at 7+5 = 12, assuming 7 is the roll.  Again, neither of these change the results.  

Some musings on mechanics.  With its 14 soak, on an average damage roll from me (4+3=7), I have to beat his defense by 8 to do one point of wounding.  His average defense is 15, so I have to hit 23, which is a roll of 16 on a single attack, 18 on a rapid shot attack.  Daunting.  M's sister is worse off; against an average defense roll she has to roll at least 7 on her damage to wound even on a natural 20 attack roll.  On an average damage roll, she can't wound at all.  So, I guess soak really is king.  We'll have to get lucky on the rolls a few times to have much of an impact at all on this fight.  Mungro might do better if he's got a two-hander, though him being in melee will essentially prevent either of the ranged attackers from helping at all.  I don't have precise shot (yet) and -4 on attack rolls basically puts it beyond reach for us.  So I might be better off pulling out the longsword and flanking.  

Got to run off now, possibly more thinking later. 
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 3*

The owl-bear starts forward again, an ungainly shambling run, scattering snow before it as barrels across the meadow towards the characters.

Mongro grunts an acknowledgement of sorts, and proceeds to move forwards. The creature is still to far away to charge. Besides, charging in may give him a momentary advantage in attack, but would expose him dangerously. 

"Mongro will keep it busy. Don't shoot Mongro. Watch for openings."

Mongro yells insults at the creature and flashes his sword in the air as he moves, hoping to draw its attentions.

Mongro's sister pauses momentarily to reload, then proceeds to circle around, keeping herself further from the creature than Mongro is. She waits, and waits, and waits until the creature is almost on top of her brother. Then she releases.

Likewise, Assaq follows suit, circling around in the opposite direction. Once more he draws and releases, again striking the owl-bear. This time it shrieks and tears at the wound. But it doesn't stop.

As the owl-bear approaches Mongro it slows slightly, switching stride in preparation to charge.

[sblock=ooc]Owl-bear: runs (x4) towards the characters. It closes the gap by 110 feet.
Mongro: moves 40 feet (double move) towards the owl-bear. 
Mongro's sister: Reload (move action), moves 30 feet.

Assaq Longbow (12+7) 19 vs Owl-bear Def (8+4) 12 = Hit, +7 overkill.
* Damage (7+6+3) - Soak (14) = 2 wounds.

The owlbear is now 10 feet from Mongro. If Mongro is the center of a clock, his sister is less than 30 feet away at 8 about o'clock, assaq less than 30 feet away at about 4 o'clock. The owlbear is at 12 o'clock.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 7, 2007)

Assaq circles the owlbear, firing another arrow at its side.  

[sblock=ooc]
move counter-clockwise-ish and shoot.  The goal is to put myself in position, next round, to drop my bow, draw sword and shield, and flank it with Mungro.  
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 9, 2007)

With the owlbear now dangerously close to the group, Mogro's eyes widen as he realizes he will have to engage the beast in actual sword combat.  He charges the ten feet forward, pulling his bastardsword from its scabbard, and spins it around in his hand.  "You are going to wish you did not come out of woods Mister Bear!" he shouts, and brings the sword in a powerful swing over his head.

[sblock=OOC]Charge attack with bastardsword.  +2 to hit, -2 to defense.  1d10+7 damage plus 1d8 for Powerful Charge feat.

And just fyi... there's no 'n' in Mogro's name.  [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 4*

Assaq snaps off a shot moments before the owl-bear closes with Mongro. The arrow beds itself deeply in creature's leg. The creature staggers slightly, before regaining its footing and continuing to surge forward.

Before Mogro can seize the moment, the owl-bear is upon him. Mogro only has time to set his feet, ready to meet the creature. It slams into the stout fighter, ripping and tearing with its claws. They come away bloody, but Mogro manages to both remain standing and evade the creatures attempt to snatch him off the ground. 

The fighter slashes back with his sword, carving a bloody gash across the creature's shoulder. A decent blow that seems to trouble the owl-bear. And Mogro has survived. He steps back.

"Shoot it," Mogro grunts.

His sister releases her bolt. Standing barely 30 feet away it strikes, but not truly, flashing though the thick coat of feathers and disappearing out the other side.

[sblock=OOC]Assaq Longbow (16+7+11) 24 vs Owl-bear Def (2+5) 7: Hit 15 overkill
* Dam (15+8+3) 26 - Soak 14 = 12 Wounds 
* * owl-bear now Severely wounded (-2 on rolls)

Owl-bear Claws (17+9+2-2) 26 vs Mongro Def (16+8) 24: Hit +2 overkill
* Dam (2+2+9) 13 - Soak 10 = 3 Wound.
* * Mogro is lightly wounded (no penalty to rolls)
Owl-bear grapple (7+14-2+4) 23 vs Mogro Def (16+8) 24: Miss

Mogro Bastard (3+10) 13 vs Owl-bear Def (5+5-2-2) 6: Hit +7 overkill
* Dam (7+4+7) 18 - Soak 14 = 4 wounds.
* * owl-bear is critically wounded (16 wounds, -4 to rolls)

Sister Crossbow (19+3) 21 vs Owl-bear Def (20+5-2-2) 21: Hit
* Dam (2+2) 4 vs Soak 14 = 0 wounds.

Apologies for the delay, *covaithe*. I held off posting this round to give *DEFCON* a chance to post. I found his post just as I was about to post up the round summary, which entailed a bit of a re-write. I kept the 5 foot step to give Sis a chance at a clear shot. 

The Order of Initiative is Assaq, Sister, Owl-bear, Mogro.

And welcome to the IC thread *DEFCON*. Sorry about the 'n'.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 10, 2007)

As Merga's crossbow bolt whizzes toward and past the owlbear, the young warrior hopes that Assaq can finish it off.  That last slash he took from the creature's claws hurt quite a bit, and he didn't know how many more shots like that he could take.  "Assaq!  Hit him high!  I'll distract him!"  With no shield in his off-hand, Mogro shifts his grip to a two-handed stance and tries to keep the owlbear focused on him.  He then waits for his friend to fire his bow.

[sblock=OOC]Should Assaq not kill the owlbear and the owlbear not knock out Mogro on it's next attack, Mogro will perform another attack with the bastardsword.  However this time he will attack with two hands, thereby raising his strength bonus.

I also went ahead and named Mogro's sister (Merga) since she'd need a name at some point I figure.  This isn't 'Welcome Back, Kotter' where we can just keep refering to the person like 'Epstein's Mother'.    [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 10, 2007)

Seeing Mogro step back from the wounded monster, Assaq stops his advance and fires two quick arrows at the beast.

[sblock=ooc]Full attack with rapid shot; two shots at +5 instead of one at +7. 

I'm confused about the math again in round 4.  In Assaq's attack, I assume 16+7+11=24 should be 16+7+1=24, but I can't figure out where the +1 comes from.  Also, there seem to be 2 overkill missing in that attack (which is all right, though, since the owlbear somehow acquired an extra -2 penalty against Mogro's attack).  

I hope I'm not being a pain about the math.  I'm still trying to make sure I've got this GnG thing figured out.  Also, that kind of detail really helps me figure out how different circumstances and tactics affect the outcome, which I think are things that it's appropriate for my character to be paying attention to.  

And of course no worries about waiting for Defcon; very glad you're here!  
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 5*

Assaq takes advantage of the opening and releases two arrows in blinding succession. The both strike true, drawing shrieks of pain from the creature. Blood flows from its many wounds, staining its feathers red.

And yet it still keeps coming. The owl-bear lurches forwards at Mogro. But wounded and weakened, its attack does little more than shred the cold winter air.

Mogro's counter strike is not that much more elegant. But it finds it target. The owl-bear crashes to the ground. The mad glint in its eyes fades. The unearthly shrieks turn to small bubbling coughs, fresh blood drips from its cruel beak with each breath.

"Is it dead Assaq? Are you all right Mogro?" Merga asks in rapid succession. She doesn't wait for a reply.

"Borsta!" she cries, before turning and dashing off into the forest from which the owl-bear emerged.

[sblock=OOC]Assaq longbow (15+5+1) 21 vs owl-bear def (11+5-4-2) 10: 11 overkill
* dam (11+3+3) 17 vs soak 14 = 3 wound
Assaq Longbow (14+5+1) 20 vs owl-bear def (13+5-4-2) 12: 8 overkill
* dam (8+4+3) 15 vs soak 14 = 1 wounds.
* * owl-bear is critically wounded (20 wounds, -4 to rolls)

Owl-bear claws (1): automatic miss.

Mogro bastard (3+10) 13 vs owl-bear def (4+5-4) 4: 9 overkill
* dam (9+2+7) 18 vs soak 14 = 4 wounds.
* * owl-bear is dying (24 wounds, unconscious, -8 to rolls)[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 11, 2007)

Assaq draws his longsword and carefully approaches the unconscious creature.  When it does not move, he dispatches it with a precise thrust to the throat.  He then examines Mogro's wounds.  "Huh.  Looked worse in the fight," he pronounces.  "Still..."  He withdraws a thin wand from his pack and makes a pass over the cuts, slowing the bleeding to a trickle.  "Be fine by morning."  

He looks back at the dead owlbear.  "We should take the head.  Elders will want to see."  He smiles.  "Make a nice trophy."

[sblock=ooc]Coup de grace, assuming I can do that.  Wand of CLW, 1 charge used, heals 2 wounds.  49 charges remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Breathing hard from the battle, he nods appreciatively when Assq heals him of his injury.  However, Mogro becomes quite concerned when Merga dashes off into the trees to find her dog.  "Wait!  Sister!  Don't rush off yet!  I don't have my armor on!"  When she ignores his plea, he sighs... then shrugs at Assaq and runs off into the woods after his sister.  Hopefully she hasn't gone too far.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 11, 2007)

Assaq grins at Mogro's haste, and settles down to the dirty business of separating the owlbear's head from its neck.  Not long after Mogro disappears into the trees, a large gray wolf trots casually out of the woods from a different direction.  Assaq looks up and says sarcastically, "Thanks for the help."


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Cutting of the owl-bear's head is going to be a grim and messy business. As Assaq contemplates the task, he realises that someone is going to have to come up here to deal with the body anyway. The meat will be taken, if for nothing else for the dogs. The fur and feathers will also probably be used. The feathers, given the rareness of the creature, may even be worth something in town. The question is, does he want to go home with a trophy, or wait for someone else to do it and collect his trophy later?

Mogro eventually catches up with his sister some 30 feet into the forest. She crouches on the ground, clutching the bloodied head of Borsta. She murmurs quietly to the hound. Getting closer, Mogro realises the dog still lives, although only just. Given the wounds, Mogro doubts that the dog will live long without help.

"Do something Mogro."


----------



## covaithe (Jul 12, 2007)

On examining the owlbear's tough hide, Assaq realizes almost immediately that tougher tools than his longsword are called for.  He starts dragging the corpse by its legs to the nearest tree, intending to hang it by its feet from a tree limb to bleed dry and return later with tools and helpers.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Mogro looks down at the poor dog and feels a touch of sadness.  Mogro and his family all love animals, and he knows his sister would be heartbroken should Borsta die.  When Merga tells him to do something... he opens his mouth... but nothing comes out.  He's not really sure what he can do.

He takes a second and realizes that while he can't help the pup... someone back at the grell probably can.  He unhooks his cape and gently wraps Borsta up in it, then lightly lifts the dog up.  He hears it whimper and Mogro does his best to try and calm him by quietly whispering to it.  "It's okay Borsta... you'll be okay.  We will get you fixed up... just hold on."  (Handle Animal check if necessary/useful)

He then walks as quickly as he can without shaking the dog too much and tries to get back to the grell.  Hopefully someone there has some healing skill.


----------



## doghead (Jul 13, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Borsta is in no position to object to Mogro's actions. Mogro has little difficulty gathering it up and heading back towards the meadow and from there the krel.

Assaq, however, has a much more difficult job on his hands. Especially without any great length of rope. The owl-bear must weight well over 1000 lb.s. Or, in other words, at least 6 or 7 times the weight of the ranger. Lifting it is out of the question. Even under ideal circumstances, dragging it the 50 to 60 feet to the nearest tree would be a nearly impossible challenge. 

As Assaq considers the problem from different perspectives, Mogro and Merga emerge from the trees. Mogro is carry a bloodied, motionless Borsta in his cloak.

Merga hurries over to Assaq. "Borsta is badly hurt, but she is still alive. You have to help her. 

"Please." Merga's gaze flickers to the where Assaq keeps the wand. She gives the young ranger a pleading look.

[sblock=ooc]*covaithe*. Characters may drag up to 5x their maximum load, or in Assaq's case, 875 lb. (5 x 175 lb.) I always wanted to use those rules. I know, its a bit sad.

Assaq can have some rope with him, but probably not 50 feet of it. If can think of a way to do, feel free to have a try.

*DEFCON*. There will be several at Mongro's Fall with some Healing ability. Feel free to make up who yourself. An uncle, his other sister, whatever takes your fancy. Then there is the Krel sharman, for the mother of all healers. But he will be further away.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 13, 2007)

Assaq stops his fruitless attempts to drag the enormous creature, wipes his bloody hands on the grass, looks at the girl, and sees the direction of her glance.  He pulls out the wand, but does not use it yet.  "This is not a toy.  I do this, there's a price.  You'll owe me.  Yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Assuming she says yes, Assaq will use one charge to stabilize the dog.  (leaving 48 charges)  [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mogro nods at Assaq's response.  "I will pay it.  Will you need help with owlbear?  I can go back home and saddle up Champion, then we can drag beast back to grell.  He is a strong horse.  He should have no problems dragging this."  He nods to the dead creature, then he holds out Borsta to Assaq for healing.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 13, 2007)

Assaq nods, and uses the wand to close the worst of the dog's wounds.  "Yes.  Bring the horse, some rope, and an axe.  Merga, round up the goats.  I'll help."

[sblock=ooc]I'm thinking a travois (picture) is the way to go.  

Today's random bits of trivia, courtesy of Wikipedia, both of which I discovered as the result of this game:
  * blood makes up about 7% of the body weight of a human.
  * The French and Spanish words for "work" come from the Latin root "tripalium"; a kind of torture device.  
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mogro nods, then jogs home to gather the requisite items (horse, rope, axe etc.)  If a cart or sled is available to borrow, he straps that to Champion then rides back out to where Assaq and Merga are.

"Got stuff.  This owlbear sure is big.  We did good!"


----------



## doghead (Jul 15, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Mogro returns eventually with his horse, some rope, an axe, a cart, and about half a dozen members of his Fall. The killing of an owl-bear is not an everyday event. With many hands the job of preparing the owl-bear to be taken back to the Fall is soon complete.

Meanwhile, Merga and Assaq have succeeded in rounding up all but three of the goats. No thanks to Assaq's wolf companion, who seems to take perverse delight in being in the wrong place at the wrong time and scaring the goats silly. Or sillier, depending on how you think of goats.

The procession of people, horse, goats and one dead owl-bear begin the journey down the narrow winding track back to the Fall. The journey is relatively uneventful, once Assaq sends his wolf packing.

Back at the Fall, they are met by a small crowd of people, all wanting to have a look at the creature, demanding to know the story and asking if everyone is all right.

Mogro's mother stands on the doorstep. One of the doorsteps.

"I count only 14 goats, but still two boys, one girl and a dog. For that I should be thankful I suppose."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 16, 2007)

At the sound of his mother's comment, Mogro smiles at her a bit embarrassed.  "It was a surprised to all of us.  One minute we are in field, next minute this creature comes out of trees.  It is lucky we were all armed."

He walks past her and enters the house.  "I need to write down what happened and send it to father.  He will be glad to hear of this I think."


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2007)

ic - Underdogs.

The rest of the day passes relatively quickly. Word of the fight with the owl-bear spreads around the krel. Various people seem to find reason to drop by the Bardican fall that day. They marvel at the size of the dead beast, and congratulate Mogro, Assaq and Merga on their courage, skill, luck, survival in various degrees. As dusk approaches, enough people are still floating around, or have lingered that an impromptu mote [1] is called. Food and drink are brought up from the cellars, and the kitchen hums with activity. The heavy smell of roasting meat, the sharp tang of pickles and warm fug of boiling broth drift through the fall. 

Through the coarse of the evening people come and go, by the time things begin to wind down, a good proportion of the krel has passed through the Bardican fall.

The next day things return to something more akin to normal. The days chores need to be attended to, as well as a number from the day before put aside in order to make time to help with the preparations for the mote.

The day after that, new news ripples through the krel. Hussik has returned. The stories about his return vary in their details. But there are similarities to each - he was somewhat battered and worse for wear, carried neither his familiar longbow or axe. What none of the stories going around seem to agree on is what happened to him while he was gone. Some say goblin, others bandits. There is rumour of a troll, and the un-shriven dead are spoken of by some.

A naga [2] is called. As afternoon blends into evening, there is a slow drift of people towards the cauldron, a natural rock amphitheatre located near the centre of town that serves as the meeting place for the fall. As darkness falls, a circle of torches is lit around the centre of the cauldron. The light flickers and jumps in the slight breeze. The Elders congregate in the centre of the cauldron as is their right. The rest find them selves places around the sides. Hussik is one of the last to arrive. He arrives with Urdan, which explains where Hussik has been for most of the afternoon. Urdan, the krel shaman, is born by his great bear, as has more and more often as he grown frail.

[1] a feast or party.
[2] a formal gathering of the adults to discuss matters.


----------



## covaithe (Jul 23, 2007)

Assaq spends most of the first day attempting to avoid questions about the fight, or, failing that, deflect them to Merga, who seems quite willing to repeat her increasingly lurid and exaggerated version of the events to anyone who will listen.  He sees the fight as an isolated incident, dangerous to be sure, but not unheard of.  When Hussik's return becomes known, he tries to discover what happened to the old hunter, whom he respects, but he is satisfied on discovering that Hussik is/has been with the old shaman.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mogro sits excitedly in the circular cauldron... the first time he's been allowed to come to a naga and watch the proceedings.  Merga had mentioned some of the things she did when she was allowed to start coming to it (being older that her brother), and now Mogro is getting the chance to experience it for himself.  In some ways, the attack of the owlbear might have been considered a rite-of-passage, and now that he's proven his strength and maturity, he's being considered an adult.

Sitting next to his sister he watches Hussik and Urdan finally arrive, and he turns to Merga.  "I wonder what Hussik has found out there on the great plain?  Do you think he has seen father?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

"I don't know," Merga, in the middle of scanning the crowd for something, snaps back. Then, a little more kindly she adds. "But I'm sure he would have spoken to father if they met. He will pass on any message he has for you, I'm sure.

"Although I think Hussik hunted in the mountains, and I don't think papa is there."


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

As the flow of people into the cauldron slows to a trickle, Jurhai, one of the Honoured elders, raises his hand. The rumble of conversation around the edges of the cauldron grows silent. A good number of the people of the krel have come tonight. Speculation as to the reason for calling the naga runs rife. The mere return of Hussik would not be enough to warrant a mote by itself. Hussik must have some news.

"Hussik has something to share with us," Jurhai announces simply. Formality does not play a big part in grell proceedings. 

Hussik steps forward. "There is a gnoll band in the forest."

The cauldron erupts with noise before Hussik even has a chance to continue. Gnolls are bad news. They are savage scavengers of the worst sort. They live off others, raiding and killing, taking what they want, distroying what they don't. But what marks the gnolls from the others who do the same is that the gnolls seem to enjoy it. Gnolls, it is said, favour intelligent prey because they scream more.

The old hunter is bombarded with questions. Hussik just stands there impassively as the tumult washes over him. You cannot hunt deer without patience, and Hussik is a master of hunting deer. He does not attempt to answer until things settle down somewhat. Much to the annoyance of a few in the crowd. When things do finally settle down, Hussik resumes, slowing answering the main questions as he goes.

"The gnoll band numbers perhaps 30, perhaps more, perhaps less. I saw little. What I know comes mostly from what I heard. They have some of their fighting dogs with them, perhaps half a dozen. There are also elders and pups among its number. 

"Four days ago I left to go hunting. I tracked down a stag and was attempting to get close enough for a shot. I was careless. I let my guard down. I was caught by surprise by a dire bore. The boar would have killed me. I was fortunate to escape by falling into a steep sided gully." A rye smile flits across the hunters features. "As it was, the boar wounded me badly, and the fall left me unable to move. For two days and nights I lay where I landed. When the gnolls stumbled across me, I was barely conscious. I didn't realise who had found me until later. I awoke in one of their tents. They patched me up. Enough to keep me alive, but not enough to give me back my strength. But I had something myself, enough to give me the strength to escape."

Which obviously he did. 

This time, as Hussik falls silent, there is a period of silence following as the listeners absorb what they have learnt.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Mogro looks around, waiting for some questions to be asked.  When none come right away, he tentatively raises his hand and asks one himself.  "Why did gnolls heal you?  Why did they keep you alive?  What was their reason for this?"


----------



## covaithe (Jul 25, 2007)

Assaq adds, from his position in the back, "Were you followed?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 26, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

A kind of surprised silence follows Mogro's questions, followed by a ripple of murmuring around the cauldron. "Its a good question," someone nearby mutters, and his companion agrees. 

Hussik shakes his head and shrugs helplessly. "I didn't wait around long enough to ask. I don't speak their language. What I heard told me nothing really.

"But they had plenty of opportunity to do me harm, had they wished."

Out of the corner of his eye, Morgo notices the shaman considering the young fighter intently. The shaman's gaze lingers for a moment after Assaq follows up with a question of his own, which the shaman answers.

"Hussik did what he could to hide his tracks. I placed some hunters to watch the approach to the krel, just in case. We will need some volunteers to take over later, until we decide what to do."

"We gather the warriors and hunters and hunt them down," roars Sanhij, lurching to his feet. Numerous grel stamp their feet and cheer in support of the idea.

"While they circle around and slaughter those who remain," snorts Wassja, matriarch of Given-fall. "We should protect our krel before all else.

And so fault lines in the community are laid bare. Soon another division of opinion rears it head. On both sides of the divide there are some who believe the local lord should be advised, and his aide sought, while others argue vehemently against doing so. Many still simmer with anger at the Duke's recent attempts to assert his authority over the krel's in the region.

Various combinations of the two ideas get brought up and battered back and forth around the cauldron. Occasionally, the question of why the gnoll did not kill Hussik comes up. But it is like a piece of a puzzle that no one can find a place for, and so it gets continually put aside for later.

[sblock=ooc]OK, let me know if your character has any ideas they wish to share, suggestions they wish to make, or positions they wish to support. Feel free to add grel into your posts as well - I'm building a list of those in the krel to go in the RG thread.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jul 26, 2007)

Assaq stands to the side, observing the debate impassively, and trying to remember what he knows about gnolls.  

[sblock=ooc]Various knowledge checks about gnolls.  Not sure what applies, so I'll throw out all the trained kn's I have and you can tell me what I know.  Thinking specifically about things like:
* is this normal behavior for gnolls?
* are there any other groups of gnolls within short traveling distance?  If not, where did these come from, and why?
* what are gnolls likely to do?  Invade?  Settle down and keep to themselves and not bother the krel?  

checks:
kn(nature):  1d20+7=25
kn(geog):  1d20+4=24 (nat 20)
kn(local):  1d20+2=6
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 26, 2007)

Mogro listens to the debates rage about what to do about the gnolls, but it's their odd-like behavior when they dealt with the hunter that perplexes Mogro.  He doesn't have the brains to think of complex reasons why they did what they did, so all he can do is take things at face value.  He then asks the simple questions that no one seems to be asking.

"Gnolls have come to forest near here with their pups.  If they wanted to attack us, it would be with a skirmishing band, not with families.  They also treated one of us kindly.  If they planned to attack us, why would they let us know they were here by leaving someone alive?"

His brow furrows as he tries to figure out what this means.

"Maybe they have been driven here because of other worse people?  They need protection for their families like we do here in our krels.  An owlbear came out of forest... something might be forcing them this way.  I think we should talk to gnolls and find out why they have come."


----------



## covaithe (Jul 26, 2007)

Mogro said:
			
		

> "I think we should talk to gnolls and find out why they have come."



Assaq grunts agreement at this statement.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2007)

"So far they have done nothing to harm us," Ershe chips in from where he sits with one hand resting lightly on the head of the big cat that rests purring on its haunches beside him. "Completely the opposite, in fact. I agree with our two owl-bear slayers," he says with a nod of respect to Mogro and Assaq. He rather hopes that a timely reminder of how those two have recently won the krel's respect might help to promote their viewpoint.

 "Are we really in a position now to go looking for a fight where one might not be necessary? Aren't we busy enough keeping the goblins in check?"

  He knows that some will take it amiss that he has spoken up - already he imagines he can feel the cold glares of his father and his circle. But he's not prepared to let that silence him - he is an adult, and he has a right to speak here just as they do. He is sure that Urdan will approve, and the old shaman is worthier in his eyes than his father and all his cronies put together.


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2007)

ic - Underdogs



			
				Mogro said:
			
		

> "Gnolls have come to forest near here with their pups. If they wanted to attack us, it would be with a skirmishing band, not with families. They also treated one of us kindly. If they planned to attack us, why would they let us know they were here by leaving someone alive?"






			
				Assaq said:
			
		

> Assaq grunts agreement at this statement.




Out of the corner of his eye, Assaq notices Beteq gives the young grell a strange look. But the old grell says nothing, returning his attention to the centre of the cauldron.

Meanwhile, Mogro is interrupted. "They are gnolls! They live to kill and loot. Who knows why they didn't kill Hussik immediately. Sure as sure they would have done it in the end. I doubt they intended him to escape!"

Mogro recognises the speaker as a member of the same Fall as the Shaman's student. The Fall has a proud tradition of producing fine warriors. Its not so strong on thinkers.



			
				Mogro said:
			
		

> "Maybe they have been driven here because of other worse people? They need protection for their families like we do here in our krels. An owlbear came out of forest... something might be forcing them this way. I think we should talk to gnolls and find out why they have come."




"Talk. Talk. Talk. That's all some people around here do. While we talk the gnolls gather themselves to attack.

Once more the meeting decends into chaos as several grell all try and respond at the same time. Everyone is talking, no one hears a word.

Ershe's quiet voice slowly stills the crowd. His reference to the recent slaying of the owl-bear has the desired effect to some degree. No one can accuse those advocating talk of lacking courage. The young shaman's point about the goblins also gives a number of people pause for thought. There is a moment's quiet as the various sides gather their thoughts a marshal their arguments anew. 

Ershe's father growls something to his companions. Something along the lines of "stick to fighting foxes and field mice. Leave the real beasts to the warriors." Its not directed to others, but it is loud enough to be heard by most. 

When the debate restarts, it seems the middle road suggested by the three young grell has gained some following. Mostly they advocate it in conjunction with which-ever approach they supported before. And so the debate goes around again until Jurhai holds up his hand.

"Its seems that there is nothing new being said. The Elders will now discuss the matter. Go back to your Falls and pass on what you have learnt to the others. We will let you know our decision when it is made. In the meantime, stay alert for trouble."

[sblock=Assaq]Results of Knowledge checks:

Gnolls tend to favour the warmer plains to the south. They live in tribes of up to 200, and are semi-nomadic. Gnolls have an animistic faith, like the grell. As in grell society, the Shaman have significant power. There have been no gnolls in this region for a long time, as least as far anyone knows. The gnoll's reputation for savagery is well deserved. They are a warlike race, raiding neighbouring areas for much of what they need. If the stories are anything to go on, they eat their prey while it is still alive. Generally speaking, having a gnoll band in the area is bad news. The male gnoll tends to stand around 7 feet or more and weighs in at around 300 lb.s. They are nocturnal hunters, having excellent vision at night.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mogro returns to the krel, trailing behind Merga and his mother.  The two females are chattering away at what was discussed tonight at the gathering, but Mogro can't feel inspired to join in.  He's a bit depressed.  He's always known he's not been that smart... it took many years for him to learn his letters and numbers... he can't remember many things all at once... and he always believes that what is most obvious to see is the thing that makes the most sense.  Some would say therefore that he's 'gullible', and he'd admit to falling for jokes and pranks his friends have played upon him in the past.  But he's lived his life taking things at face-value... and on the percentages, that's how most things are.  Rare is the incident that has more beneath the surface... but it seems most of the grell here can't help but look for these boogymen all the time.

He excuses himself and goes out to the barn to look in on his horse, Champion, and spends the next couple of hours washing, brushing, feeding and cleaning him after his hard day of dragging the owlbear back.

"You are a good boy, Champion.  You see things like me.  Clear.  We will do what is asked, but hopefully it will not be a mess."


----------



## Zadam (Jul 31, 2007)

Adokul sits and listens to the debate as it rages.  He decides to stay out of it, since he knows that being a hired worker and an outsider, no one would pay him much heed anyway.  Secretly he agrees with Morgo and Ershe, knowing that it is important to know your enemies as well as your friends before making any hasty decisions, and sometimes it is easy to confuse which is which.  Whatever is decided on, Adokul feels that his specialty talents may be called upon in the near future.

Quietly he approaches Ershe's father, and whispers in his ear.  "Perhaps we should gather more information about these Gnolls before we rush in.  Find out their numbers, weaknesses, and so forth.  Knowing this would surely give us the advantage if and when we must face them in battle."


----------



## covaithe (Jul 31, 2007)

While waiting for the elders' decision, Assaq goes around and speaks quietly to as many as possible of the the hunters and warriors on watch last night, asking each of them, "You were on watch last night, yes?  You saw nothing unusual?  No sign of gnolls?"  

[sblock=ooc]I didn't go back and check, but I'm under the impression that a night has passed since Hussik returned, and this is the next day.  I'm also guessing that there would have been more than the usual number of watchers last night, with the gnolls and the owlbear and all, though Assaq might not know that.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 31, 2007)

Ershe heads back to Ashran-Fall in quiet thoughtfulness. He is content, pleased that he did himself justice in the debate and didn't allow himself to be cowed by his father, but the prospect of the Gnolls is still a worrying one. For all that he advocates a peaceful solution, he's only too aware that one might not prove to be possible. And if it does come to a fight... well, nothing good can come of that. 

 Times of violence and bloodshed are unfortunate not only for the obvious reasons - the danger to life and limb - but also because they shift the balance of power in the krel towards men of war. Men like his father, men without vision or spirit. Brutish men. 

 But... nothing is decided yet. Ershe has faith in the Elders, and he believes they will see the sense in attempting a peaceful solution. And then... he will just have to do everything in his power to see that solution through. He gives a small smile, and beside him Vashti flicks her tail. 

 "Things can always change," he murmurs softly, half to himself and half to the cat.


----------



## doghead (Aug 1, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Champion snorts and manages to nip Mogro twice as the young warrior brushes him down. The horse is probably not all that impressed at being used as a pack animal. Finally the horse puts his head down and give Mogro a gentle shove in the chest. But all is forgiven it seems.

As Mogro turns to get some fresh water, he is startled to find his mother standing behind him. His mother has an uncanny ability to move around without making a sound. Perhaps its a mother thing. But then again, his sisters are fairly good at it as well. Perhaps its a female thing.

"You did well tonight. Your father would be proud of you," she says quietly. "As I am."

---​
Assaq finds the sentries easily enough. They are keen to hear what was revealed at the naga. They also seem a little jumpy. The second group nearly puts a arrow into the young hunter.  But there has been no sign of the gnolls so far. The sentries are also more than happy to have Assaq remain with them. 

[sblock=ooc]Hussik arrived back early this morning, so this is the first night since he returned. Also, give me a perception check.[/sblock]

---​
Urshak turns on Adokul. "We keep you around because you have talents, pup. But thinking is not one of them." The warrior's cronies all snort with laughter; as they are expected to do whenever Urshak belittles someone. 

"Make yourself useful, find out what that sad excuse for a grell is up to. But don't let him know what you are up to." Urshak doesn't need to specify who he is referring to. He always refers to his son in the same way.

---​
Ershe's cat purrs, a deep rumbling baritone purr, and cleans its claws. 

A little later Ershe's niece approaches. "You have a rat in the kitchen." Rats in the kitchen are not uncommon in Ashran-Fall. The Shaman uses them to convey messages to Ershe. It drives Ershe's mother to distraction, as Urdan tends to imprint the kitchen table as the destination for the rat. Ershe has conveyed his mother's feelings on the matter to Urdan. Urdan, Ershe suspects, continues to do it to create mischief.

The rat has a message tied around its neck. Once Ershe takes it, the rat scampers off in a hurry. Not surprising considering the numbr of cats Ershe's mother has taken to keeping.

_Bring Assaq, Mogro and Adokul to my Fall. Be prepared to travel. Be discrete. Wait for me there._


----------



## Zadam (Aug 1, 2007)

Adokul feels his anger surface suddenly at Urshak's comments.  He manages to keep it from showing however, and listens with a straight face.  _"You'll get whats coming to you old man.  One day very soon."_ He thinks to himself.

Adokul instantly scans the room and locates Ershe.  When the meeting ends, Ershe heads off seemingly deep in thought.  Adokul follows him, attempting to stay out of sight.  _"Why are you always so suspicious of your son old man?"_ Adokul wonders.

EDIT:  

[SBLOCK]
Basically, Adokul will attempt to follow Ershe undetected wherever he goes, listening to his conversations, looking at whatever he looks at etc.

Stealth roll if required: (19) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1188091
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 1, 2007)

Assaq's eyes roam the forest mechanically as he relates the events of the naga to each of the sentries in turn, but his mind is elsewhere.  

[sblock=ooc]Perception 1d20+9=12 (I typed 1d20+7 into IC, even though I'd just finished looking at my char sheet and seeing +9, and got 10.  So I added the 2 back in.)  

If nothing out of the ordinary happens by the time Assaq has seen each of the sentries, he'll make his way back to the krel.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 1, 2007)

doghead said:
			
		

> "You did well tonight. Your father would be proud of you," she says quietly. "As I am."



Mogro smiles at his mother's compliment.  It hasn't always been easy for her to raise Mogro, with him being strong, large, energetic, and unfortunately a little slow.  He often would make trouble without even realizing that what he was doing was wrong... and it often took all of his mother's energy to keep him in check.  This often meant that his younger sister, Makree, was ignored.  As Mogro's gotten older and seen Makree act up on her own because of the occasional lack of parental supervision, he's made it a point to try as hard as he can to avoid causing difficulty... and thus allowing mother and youngest daughter more time to be together and giving Makree the attention she's lacked in the past but definitely deserves.

"Thank you, mum.  I just do not want to see people get hurt for no reason.  Fighting gnolls outside of town will only cause problems."

He starts putting away all of his horse equipment and finishes up his duties out here.

"I will be back in shortly.  I think I will go to sleep early this evening."


----------



## Autumn (Aug 1, 2007)

Ershe settles down to some simple chores upon returning home, relaxing in to the monotonous rhythm of the tasks as he scrubs the stew pot and sweeps the corridors. He's just finishing as his niece appears. He gives her a good-humored grimace at the news. "Thank you, Ain. Don't tell your grandma." 

 He chuckles, and pats her shoulder as he walks past towards the kitchen. 

 The smile falls from his face as he reads the message. He stares at it in consternation. It's an alarming message, but the most concerning thing of all to him is the inclusion of Adokul's name. He understands Mogro and Assaq - both are good men who have proven themselves capable, and of course they both spoke up for a more measured approach to the gnoll problem. But Adokul? One of his father's yes-men, and from what Ershe has seen he doesn't even have the excuse of stupidity that most of his father's coterie could claim as mitigation. On the contrary he has a reputation for being too canny and cunning by half. 

 Ershe's brow furrows, but with a shrug of his shoulders he pockets the note and sets off quickly to throw some things together. Urdan must have his reasons. 

 A bare minute later Vashti is padding at his heels as he strides out into the chilly evening, having made some hasty excuses to the cousins who were hanging around the kitchen and the grandfather who caught him on his way out the door. A hastily scrawled note rests on the kitchen table under a mug, sans rat this time:

_Mother,

     Off on Urdan's business. Might be a while. Don't worry about me.

  Love,

   Ershe_


[sblock=OOC]He'll head first towards Mogro or Assaq's fall, whichever is closer.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Mogro is walking back into the Fall from the barn when he sees Ershe walking towards him.  This takes Mogro a bit aback, as they usually do not get visitors this late.  However, being a polite halfork he invites Ershe inside and inquires about his business.  When Mogro is shown the note that Urdan wrote to Ershe, the young warrior's eyes widen.

It's at this point that his older sister Merga walks into the room.  She sees the new young man into their home and immediately becomes rather coquetish.  "Oh!  Hello Ershe!  My goodness, don't you look all ready to go somewhere!  Those broad shoulders of yours hold that backpack upright rather well."

Mogro immediately rolls his eyes, then says to his sister "Shaman has asked for me.  I must quickly speak with mother and then prepare."  He nods to Ershe.  "I will get ready.  As I need to saddle my horse, I can meet you at Shaman's Fall if you wish to go to the others now."

He then travels up the stairs to tell his mother, Terga, about the note... then goes into his room to pack some things up.  He then returns to the barn, prepares Champion for a ride with his lance on the horse's flank, and then rides over to Urdan's home.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 1, 2007)

Ershe sets off for Assaq's fall next. So far this has been painless enough. He gives a wry grin, thinking of Mogro's very friendly sister.

 The necessity of getting in touch with Adokul - which will presumably mean visiting Kharad fall - still casts a shadow over him, but he puts it to the back of his mind. He can cross that bridge when he comes to it.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 2, 2007)

When Ershe reaches Beteq's fell, Beteq informs him that Assaq had gone out to visit the sentries on patrol, and has not yet returned.

[sblock=ooc]Waiting for doghead to tell me if anything happened on the visit to the sentries before I have Assaq come back.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Aug 3, 2007)

- Assaq -

The night is dark. The moon, when it appears from behind the broken clouds that roll across the sky, is but a quarter of its full size. As Assaq moves between the groups of sentries he becomes more and more convinced that something is watching the krel. The night animals sound subdued, like they are when a predator is nearby. Perhaps it is just a predator, skirting the fringes of the settlement in the hope of picking up a stray animal.

There are three groups of sentries posted in locations giving them a view over the settlement, and more importantly, anything approaching from the mountains. But at night, it would not be difficult for anyone with a degree of skill at stealth to watch the settlement safely from afar. Krel falls, unlike the layout in human villages, are not clustered together around a central location, street or square. Indeed, there are no real streets as such, just paths that lead to and around the various Falls. From his own experience, Asssaq knows that it is easy enough to move right through the krel without being seen by anyone. As pups the did it often enough playing hunter-killer.

In short, it would be hard to find anyone watching the settlement if the watcher knew what they were doing and didn't wish to be found. It would help if you knew which direction that they would approach the settlement from. And what their intentions were.

- Ershe -

There are a few more grell out tonight than usual. But unlike most nights, those out tend to be moving with a sense of purpose. Greetings tend to be brief, although now and then the young shaman is accosted by a grell wanting to ask his opinion or press their own upon him. Here and there small groups of grell cluster together, talking earnestly. 

[sblock=ooc]I'll leave it up to you to roll to see if Ershe notices Adokul following him. You need perception check vs 19 to succeed.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 3, 2007)

Uneasy, Assaq returns to the krel after having conferred with all the sentries.  He makes his way through the krel towards the fall where Mogro and Merga live, stopping to speak to any younger hunters and warriors he finds, advising them to see to their weapons and equipment, since they may be called on soon for extra duty.  The experienced, he does not insult by questioning their readiness.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 4, 2007)

Finding Assaq not at home upon his first visit, Ershe comes to the rather unwelcome conclusion that he'll have to come back later. Which means taking care of the final part of his task first... the visit to Kharad fall. 

 Sighing heavily, he turns his steps in that direction.


 [sblock=OOC]Perception 1d20+8 = 13*fail*[/sblock]


----------



## Zadam (Aug 6, 2007)

When Adokul notices Ershe starting to head for Kharad fall, Adokul decides to move ahead so as to get there first.  When he gets there he makes his way discretely to Urshak's quarters.  He knocks on the door and waits impatiently to be let in, so he can let the old man know what he has discovered, and that his son will be at the fall shortly for Adokul.


----------



## doghead (Aug 7, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

- Adokul -

Adokul has to move fairly quickly to get to the fall before Ershe. Ershe has the benefit of being able to take the most direct path as well as having something of a head start on the rogue.

Upon arriving, Adokul discovers that he is wanted. He is hurried along to Urshak's rooms. The naga is obviously over. There he finds Urshak along with two of his favoured cronies and Urshak's nephew. The young grell finishes telling Urshak something before hurrying off. Ershe has apparently arrived, and is waiting somewhere in the fall.

[sblock=Adokul]Urshak, however, appears to be in no great hurry. He grunts in surprise to hear Adokul's recounting of the nights events after the naga. "The crafty old goat," he snorts. "But not so crafty. You did your part well Adokul. Now we have a ear in their camp." Somehow, Adokul's speaking up at the naga has now become part of Urshak's plan. Such is the way of things in Kharad-fall. If it works, it is to Urshak's credit. If it does not, it is someone else's fault.

"The elders have decided to send a group to out to talk to the gnolls, assuming that they can find the 'dogs'. They have chosen the shaman's pup and his friends. And you." Urshak's contempt for the decision, and those chosen, is clear in his tone. "You will agree to go, Adokul. Find out all you can about the gnolls; where are they camped? How many warriors do they have? How many females and pups? How powerful is their shaman?

"Then bring this news back to me. Don't disappoint me Adokul."

"Ershe is waiting for you off the main hall. Mohummik will take you there when you are ready."[/sblock]

- Ershe -

At the main entrance to Kharad-fall, Ershe finds his cousin standing guard. It soon becomes obvious that they are expecting him. The young shaman is shown to a small chamber and told to wait. His cousin closes the door behind him as he leaves, leaving Ershe alone in the room to wait.

And wait.

And wait.


----------



## Zadam (Aug 7, 2007)

Adokul internally laughs at Urshaks words, but shows no sign of it on his exterior.  Years of having to hide emotions and thoughts have taught him to be a master of such things. _"At least I can still depend on manipulating the old fool by making him do what I want, then make it seem like it was his idea.  But I don't think I will tolerate your arrogant ways much longer."_ He thinks to himself spitefully.

"Understood.  I am impressed with your plan Urshak.  I can see why you are the leader of the most powerful fall in Horak-Krel." He smoothly says, with no hint of the sarcasm he feels like adding.  With that he walks out, and heads down to the main hall.

Arriving at the main hall, he instantly sees Ershe in one of the small side chambers.

"Greetings Ershe." he announces himself as he enters the chamber. "I am sorry to keep you waiting, your father had me occupied with chores.  I have been told you wish to see me?  What can I do for you friend?"


----------



## covaithe (Aug 7, 2007)

Assaq arrives at Mogro's home just as the fighter is about to mount his horse.  "Where you going?" Assaq asks curiously.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 8, 2007)

The long wait was starting to get to Ershe. He was beginning to wonder if the intention was just to see how long they could waste his time before they sent him humiliated out of the Fall. His exterior calm was intact, but the flicking of Vashti's tail was becoming more and more impatient and agitated. 

 He's therefore somewhat relieved when Adokul finally arrives, though that relief isn't enough to stop him from squirming inwardly when he is addressed as 'friend'. 

 He returns the greeting with somewhat stiff politeness. "Adokul. I am glad to see you." He produces Urdan's note and holds it out for the other to inspect. "As you see, Urdan has need of you. Will you come?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Assaq said:
			
		

> "Where you going?"



Mogro looks a bit confused at Assaq's question.  He points in the direction of the rest of the community.  "Ershe came here with a note saying Shaman Urdan wanted to see me, Ershe, Adokul and you too, Assaq.  We should prepare for a trip and to come very quickly.  Did you not speak to Ershe?  He had note.  You should have seen him."

He shrugs, then sits upright in his saddle.  "I am all prepared and are riding to Urdan's Fall now.  You should go home and prepare too.  Then go to Urdan's house."  He smiles, then heyahs the horse forward at a trot.  "I will see you there!"

Mogro then rides straight to Urdan's Fall.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 8, 2007)

Mogro said:
			
		

> "Did you not speak to Ershe? He had note. You should have seen him."




Assaq shrugs eloquently, and follows Mogro to Urdan's Fall.  _Adokul?  Well, the shaman knows best, I'm sure.  Ershe, Mogro, and myself...  We all spoke in favor of investigating the gnolls.  Have the elders agreed with us, and want us to carry out their decisions, or have they decided against us, and want us out of the way?_


----------



## Zadam (Aug 10, 2007)

Adokul quickly scans the note, pretending he doesn't know what it contains.

"Yes of course I will come, I am glad to help in whatever way is possible." He replies as he hands the note back.  "Is the matter urgent?  Shall we go now?" He asks.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2007)

"That would be best," Ershe replies. "If you'll go now and gather some things, I'll find Assaq and see you at Urdan's fall."

 That business disposed of, Ershe will leave Kharad fall feeling like the wind is at his back and head off to Assaq's fall.

  [sblock=OOC]Maybe Ershe will run into Mogro or Assaq on his way? Or else we can just assume that somebody at Assaq's fall put him on the right track. Either way I guess we can move on?[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 10, 2007)

Thinking about Mogro's message again, Assaq decides to return to his fell to pick up supplies for an extended foray before meeting Urdan.  On the way he nearly collides with Ershe, as they are both moving with haste.  

"Mogro told me Urdan wants to see us.  I need a few things.  I'll be there soon." Assaq tells the druid.  

[sblock=ooc]Yes, let's move on.    If nothing new happens, Assaq will pick up the pack he uses for long scouting expeditions and go straight to Urdan.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Aug 10, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Jursj greets each of the new arrivals. Jursj is related to Urdan somehow. Or perhaps he is just an old friend. No one is really clear on the details.  But he has been with Urdan for as long as anyone can seem to remember. 

Jursj shows each arrival through to a quiet chamber off to one side of the fall. A large fire burns vigourously in the hearth. The room is almost uncomfortably warm. Numerous cushions and thick furs a set up for sitting. Those who have had much to do with the shaman will know that he often uses this room for meeting people. Through another door lies the shaman's personal rooms. It is through this door that the shaman enters.

Urdan moves slowly into the room. His gait is deliberate, cautious. He leans on things as he passes. He settles himself gently on the cushions with a slow sigh. Urdan is old. His body weakens, day by day. His skin is dry and creased. His arms and legs bony. He is but a shadow of the grell he once once. Physically. But mentally ... that is a different story.

"The elders have settled on a compromise. A small group will be sent out to find the gnolls. They will have a look at the situation. The rest will remain here and kept watch on the krell, and prepare a war band. 

"The four of you all spoke up for the plan at the naga. Your names were suggested for the scouting party. 

"You are not obliged to go." Urdan looks at each of the young grell in front of him in turn. But his gaze seems to settle on Adokul a fraction longer. "It could be very dangerous. We don't know why the gnolls kept Hussik alive. Perhaps they were just waiting for something before killing him. This trip may be futile. The gnolls may have moved on. Or they may attack while you are away. There is no shame in remaining here."

Urdan pauses for a moment. He takes a couple of long slow breaths, as if gathering his reserves of strength. If anyone wants to drop out, now is obviously the time to say so.

...

"Well then," he says a last to those remaining. "Do you have any questions?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Urdan said:
			
		

> "The four of you all spoke up for the plan at the naga. Your names were suggested for the scouting party. You are not obliged to go.  It could be very dangerous. We don't know why the gnolls kept Hussik alive. Perhaps they were just waiting for something before killing him. This trip may be futile. The gnolls may have moved on. Or they may attack while you are away. There is no shame in remaining here."
> 
> "Well then, do you have any questions?"



Mogro looks at the other three halforks, and shrugs his shoulders.  "I am willing to go.  I think gnolls would welcome a chance to speak to us, if there is a problem they are dealing with."

He thinks for a second, then asks a question.  "Only problem is that I cannot speak their language.  Do any of us know it?  If not... then our scouting is doomed before it begins.  We need at least one translator to go."


----------



## Autumn (Aug 11, 2007)

Ershe watches with concern as Urdan struggles to his seat. His impulse is to leap up and offer the old man a shoulder to lean on, but he knows how he values his independence. That bear of his is the only crutch he'll suffer. Ershe can only watch impotently. 

 His heart leaps, though, at the opportunity they are being offered. This is what he was hoping for - the chance to go out there and back up his words. But Mogro's question has already occurred to him as well... they will need some way of communicating. He waits, expecting that Urdan has already planned a solution to the problem.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 11, 2007)

"If we can speak to them, what shall we say?"  Assaq asks.  He is already thinking about the problem of contacting the gnolls without throwing away his life should the gnolls be unfriendly.


----------



## Zadam (Aug 13, 2007)

Adokul listens to the group talk.  It soon becomes apparent that communication will be a problem.  He waits for a pause in the discussions before adding his thoughts.

"It has become obvious that as it stands we will not be able to communicate with Gnolls.  Shaman, I do not know the exact extent of your magic powers, but perhaps if we were able to capture one of the Gnolls and bring them back here, perhaps you could get the information we need by force directly from his mind?  Or at least cast some spells which will allow us to actually understand him?  Of course the solution may be far simpler if any of you know of someone who can actually speak the Gnoll tongue?  As to what we would ask them, the answer is simple.  Who are they, where are they from, and what are they doing here"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Adokul said:
			
		

> "But perhaps if we were able to capture one of the Gnolls and bring them back here, perhaps you could get the information we need by force directly from his mind?"



Mogro looks perplexed at Adokul's suggestion, then glances to the others to see if they also find it strange.  "If they do not want to harm us, what good would kidnapping do?  That would make them then WANT to harm us I think?"  His brow furrowed, it is obvious that the idea of capturing one of the gnolls is the exact opposite of what they should do.



			
				Adokul said:
			
		

> "As to what we would ask them, the answer is simple. Who are they, where are they from, and what are they doing here."



After hearing this statement from Adokul, Mogro brightens considerably.  He nods in agreement to this part of the halfork's response.  "Yes, this is better.  We go to talk to them peacefully.  No kidnapping, no sneaking.  We just walk there and speak to them about why they are here."  The thought then returns that none of them actually can speak gnoll, and his brow furrows once more.  "We just need a translator though."


----------



## covaithe (Aug 13, 2007)

Assaq scowls at Adokul, and addresses the shaman again.  "Aside from the *obvious*, are there any *specific* questions *the elders* would like us to ask?"

To Mogro, he responds.  "You intend to walk unarmed into the center of the gnoll encampment and hope they really are friendly?  Perhaps you should leave your sword behind completely.  Your family could use it to scar themselves at your funeral.  I, for one, plan to do plenty of sneaking, and I think questioning one of them alone is an excellent plan."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Assaq said:
			
		

> "You intend to walk unarmed into the center of the gnoll encampment and hope they really are friendly? Perhaps you should leave your sword behind completely. Your family could use it to scar themselves at your funeral. I, for one, plan to do plenty of sneaking, and I think questioning one of them alone is an excellent plan."



Mogro's look to Assaq is one of surprise, not expecting the ranger to be this obtuse.  "Yes, I think just walking in is exactly what we should do.  How else do we tell them our intentions are good?  Tell me, Assaq... if you were in a caravan on road, and during the night a gnoll somehow snuck up and cornered you when you were out making water... would you take that as a friendly attempt to find out what you were doing... or as an act of aggression?"

Mogro shakes his head in annoyance, forgetting that the others have not heard the stories and concepts of military tactics and strategy that his father tells him when he comes home.

"If five of us go to talk with them and they are friendly, we want to maintain honest and open dialogue.  If we go to speak and they are not friendly, we will be captured and the others in town will come after us in a day or two.

But if we grab one of them, or corner one of them, or force them to tell us why they are here, or make any act of aggression against them... even under our belief that we are just defending our territory... they will take it as a sign of war.  If that is the case... we might as well send all our soldiers out to attack them there right now."

Mogro crosses his arms.  "I will not be part of that.  If you want to kidnap one and force him to speak... you do it on your own."


----------



## covaithe (Aug 13, 2007)

"If we walk into their camp, and they are not friendly, we will not be rescued in a day or two, Mogro.  We will be _eaten_.  If we are lucky, they will kill us first.  The reason that everyone was so surprised when you stood up to argue for restraint in the naga was that I know of no other time in the history of our people that one of us met with a gnoll and neither of them died.  We do not know why Hussik was allowed to live.  It might have been because these gnolls, unlike all others of their kind we have ever known are peaceful and friendly.  Or it may have been because they prefer their meat to awake and screaming as they devour it.  We do not know.  Should our mission go poorly, if these gnolls are like the rest of their kind, this krel will need every blade, and to throw away two of our best fighters, the shaman's apprentice, and... whatever _he_ is..." gesturing to Adokul, "...for the sake of a gesture, is madness!"  

With an effort, Assaq calms himself.  "But listen.  I do not propose to kidnap one of their band.  There is a way to contact them peacefully without undue risk.  If we find one of their hunters or sentries, one of us can approach him, alone and unarmed but within call of the others, and request a meeting with one of their leaders somewhere away from either of our homes, someplace it would be impossible to approach with a large band, such as the top of a bare hill.  If they refuse the meeting, we are in no worse a position than we are now."


----------



## Zadam (Aug 14, 2007)

Adokul listens to the others return to their bickering.  Briefly he shakes his head in amazement at Mogro's naive suggestions, and narrows his eyes slightly as Assaq scowls at him.  He wonders briefly why Assaq seems hostile towards him, especially since they seem to be in agreement, but shrugs it off very quickly.  He is used to people acting hostile towards him.

"Assaq seems to be the only one of you with any sense."  Adokul announces.  "Mogro, if you want to sacrifice yourself as a Gnoll meal on a slim, and I mean VERY slim, chance that they are friendly, that is up to you.  I am happy to do it your way first, but I think it is only fair that YOU are the one who puts himself on the line, since YOU are the one who has this foolish notion.  Once you are killed or captured we can get to business and capture one of them and find out what we know.  There is no reason why a kidnapping need lead to acts of aggression that would have otherwise been avoided.  We simply must capture one without the rest knowing what happened to him.  For all they would know, one of their numbers would have vanished without trace."


----------



## Autumn (Aug 14, 2007)

Ershe sighs to himself as the meeting immediately devolves into squabbling, with no heed paid to the old shaman.

 "Abduction and interrogation?" he cuts in sharply on the back of Adokul's words, his voice low but firm. "These are acts of aggression. My father would have us take the path of the sword, and it seems you would put us on the path of the cloak and the dagger."

 He holds the man's eyes for a moment, measuring and gauging him. When eventually he looks away, it's to Urdan that he turns. 

 "There'll be time enough to discuss this later. Let us not waste Urdan's time. We've asked enough questions, perhaps we should listen to some answers."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 14, 2007)

Adokul said:
			
		

> "I am happy to do it your way first, but I think it is only fair that YOU are the one who puts himself on the line, since YOU are the one who has this foolish notion."



Mogro shrugs and juts his chin out defiantly.  "I have no problem going to see gnolls first.  I will be happy to ride up on Champion as an envoy of people of this grel.  If they then attack me for no reason, you will know you were correct and I will do my best to ride and get away."  He crosses his arms and looks back and forth between Assaq and Adokul.


			
				Ershe said:
			
		

> "Abduction and interrogation? These are acts of aggression. My father would have us take the path of the sword, and it seems you would put us on the path of the cloak and the dagger."



Mogro nods at Ershe's more mannered approach.  "Exactly.  Urdan said plan agreed upon at naga was for us to go to gnolls and assess situation... not to act out in a hostile manner ourselves.  Apparently a warband is already being planned for that.  If you two..." nodding to Assaq and Adokul "want to be a part of that warband and go to war... that is your choice.  But I've been brought here to this fall because I believe in a peaceful beginning to this exchange, and that is what I intend.  If you want to fight... wait until I have been killed by gnolls... then you can rush in with rest of bloodthirsty krel waiting at our gates."


----------



## doghead (Aug 15, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Urdan sits impassively as the discussion eddies and swirls around the room. His expression gives little away. Indeed, at times he seems to almost have drifted off.

Finally, after the silence has lingered long enough to indicate everyone has said what they want to say for now, the old shaman clears his throat.

"You are right. Communication may be a problem. But chances are there will a language shared, even if it is not gnoll or grell. If not, then you have to cross that river when you come to it.

"'What are the gnoll's intentions?' 'What threat do they pose to the krel? That is what the elders wish to know. They ask that you do what you can to find out. But do not take unnecessary risks. Even if you find out nothing, we are no worse off. You will have to decide for yourselves what risks are unnecessary."

The shaman smiles slightly.

"Which is always easier said than done."

The shaman falls silent for a moment. He stares into the fire.

"Hussik has explained to me how to find the way back to the gnoll camp. Hussik himself will not be going. The experience took more out of him than he wishes to admit. So I have told him he is needed here. Hussik spent a day and a night in the forest, alone and wounded, laying false trials and trying to ensure they could not follow him back here. A day and a night spent looking over his shoulder. He could have been home in a third part of that time. I don't think he expected to make it home.

"Chances are the gnolls have found the krel. If they have any decent hunters it would be likely."

With that the shaman falls silent, as if his thoughts have been pulled elsewhere.

[sblock=ooc]Don't want to cut anyone off. If you want to respond to something in the posts above, feel free to still do so.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Urdan said:
			
		

> "You are right. Communication may be a problem. But chances are there will a language shared, even if it is not gnoll or grell. If not, then you have to cross that river when you come to it."



Mogro frowns at this statement, as it seems rather short-sighted.  "I speak a little Dornish... but that is all.  What do rest of us speak besides Grell?  If Hussik could not communicate with them, what makes us have a better chance?  And if we can't communicate... it is not a river we have to cross when we get to it... it is a trip to that river that we shouldn't even take."  Mogro looks pointedly at the shaman.  "What languages can Hussik speak?  If we do not have knowledge of tongues more than him, then there is no reason for the four of us to go.  Without communication, we just risk making things worse."



			
				Urdan said:
			
		

> "What are the gnoll's intentions?' 'What threat do they pose to the krel? That is what the elders wish to know. They ask that you do what you can to find out. But do not take unnecessary risks. Even if you find out nothing, we are no worse off. You will have to decide for yourselves what risks are unnecessary."



Mogro then looks at Assaq and Adokul on one side, and Ershe on the other... since this seems to be the dividing line on their actions with the gnolls.  "Assaq... you said to approach one of guards or sentries by themselves and speak our intentions and request a meeting.  Do you still think this?  I would be all right with this plan, provided we can speak a common tongue."


----------



## covaithe (Aug 16, 2007)

Mogro said:
			
		

> What do rest of us speak besides Grell?




"I get by in Dornish and Trader," Assaq volunteers.



			
				Mogro said:
			
		

> "Assaq... you said to approach one of guards or sentries by themselves and speak our intentions and request a meeting.  Do you still think this?  I would be all right with this plan, provided we can speak a common tongue."




"Yes.  It still involves risk, but I cannot think of any plan involving less risk that might succeed at our goals.  Of course, there is no way to know if we share a common tongue with any sentry we meet except speaking to him."


----------



## Zadam (Aug 17, 2007)

Adokul listens to the Shaman, and everyones responses.  _"Why must these fools always push for doing things the hard way?"_ he wonders to himself but keeps silent about these thoughts.

"OK, so the plan is, we try and find some random Gnoll, approach him and hope he doesn't call for backup straight away, attack us, or run away, and then try and talk to him even though we have no idea if we will even be able to talk to him, then hope that if we do manage to get a dialog happening that he actually tells us the truth.  I'm sure that if they are planning on attacking us he will just come right out and tell us that.  Wonderful plan, when do we leave?" He asks.

_"I think my chances of survival are pretty slim if I keep letting these fools keep making the decisions"_ he thinks to himself bitterly, wondering why he couldn't have just been given this task to do alone...


----------



## Autumn (Aug 18, 2007)

"It's unfortunate that you find the idea of even attempting to open a peaceful and honest negotiation to be a foolish one, Adokul. But I don't believe that anybody is forcing you to come. Stay here if you want, and if we fail in our task then I'm sure that you'll have plenty of opportunities to indulge in kidnapping and torture."

 Ershe's voice remains flat and level throughout the speech, his eyes fixed expressionlessly on the young lackey of Kharad-Fall. He gives a sigh.

 "We know that gnolls tend to savagery and malice," he says patiently. "But we also know that these particular ones have so far given us good reason to consider carefully whether they are the same as the ones we've dealt with before. I don't think we should endanger ourselves more than we have to to do that, but I also don't think we should start things off by kidnapping one of their number before we've given negotiations a chance."

 He remains silent for a moment, thinking. "I'm not against some scouting before we make contact, though," he says after a moment. "Would that go some way to satisfying you, Adokul? If we find that they seem to show all the same cruelty as usual in their kind then we have our answer and we can come back and inform the krel that war seems our only option. If not, then we attempt Assaq's plan."


----------



## Zadam (Aug 20, 2007)

"I am against a peaceful and honest negotiation in this case in the same way I would be against a peaceful and honest negotiation against a pack of starving wolves.  If we at least knew that we might be able to talk to the Gnolls then I would agree that it might work.  However just look at our situation!  We have never seen anything from the Gnolls to make us think they are capable of anything other than violence, and our chances of even being able to talk to them are practically none.  Ershe you misunderstand me.  I am not against peaceful and honest negotiations, what I AM against is us all risking our lives on a one in a thousand chance.  I am glad however you do see some reason.  Scouting the Gnolls first before even attempting to make our presence known is a good idea, at the very least we might get a better feel of what their intentions and maybe we can make a more reasonable decision about making contact." Replied Adokul, realizing that sometimes a more restrained and diplomatic approach is more effective.  He finishes talking, looks at the rest of the group and hopes that they will be in agreement.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 20, 2007)

"Then it looks like it is agreed.  We will go find them and stay at a safe distance.  We scout them, try to figure out their actions, and if we feel it is okay to proceed, try to find one or more we can talk to.  We then set up a meeting to discuss why they are here and what they want."  He looks at Adokul.  "Those of us who think we are dealing with a pack of starving wolves will stay back out of range of attack... ready to come back here to Fall to get support if gnolls prove unfriendly.  Others of us try and set up dialogue."

He looks to the shaman to see if he has anything else to say, otherwise Mogro stands up and prepares to leave.


----------



## Zadam (Aug 21, 2007)

Adokul shrugs and laughs at Morgo's suggestion that he stay back out of range of attack.  "I have no intention of attacking anyone, this mission is about gathering information and that is what I plan on doing.  However you would be a fool to stop me from getting close to them, I would be far more likely to get close, find out information, and get out without being detected than any of you."

Adokul can feel the tension between the group in the air as they all stand and prepare to leave, and decides he better say something.

"Know this friends" he speaks to them all. "Although our opinions on how this situation should be handled are different, I'm sure I don't need to tell you that once we are out there we all have to trust each other, our lives may depend on it.  I plan on following the plan we make regardless of if I agree or disagree with it, and I expect the same from all of you.  We cannot afford to hesitate, or to prevent a team member from acting because of mistrust.  While we are out there I expect all personal feelings about each other to be set aside.  If any of you is planning on preventing me from acting or getting close to the Gnolls because you think I will act against the plan, let me know now so I can withdraw from the mission, since such an action would put all of us into even greater jeopardy than we already will be in." He looks each of them in the eye, especially Mogro and Ershe and assesses their reaction.

[sblock]
Haha... The tension is intense!  I don't know about you guys but I'm really enjoying being in a party of characters who do not get along... It is much more refreshing than most other characters I have played, where everyone was a close-knit family... Like the Brady Bunch... gets a bit boring sometimes... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Aug 21, 2007)

"Of course," Ershe says simply, with a slight shrug of his shoulders. "Whatever our differences, I know that Urdan puts enough faith in you to have you come with us. I intend to give you the benefit of the doubt."


----------



## doghead (Sep 8, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

The old shaman stirs. He looks around, blinking slowly. 

"Ah, you are all still here. That is good."

He pauses, frowning for a moment. 

"Yes. You are ready to set off then." He leavers himself up to a more upright position. With the tip of a stick he scratches out some lines in the dirt of the floor. As his stick scrapes this way and that, the characters begin to see the outline of the local geography appearing.

"This is the krel. Hussik puts the gnolls somewhere around here." He jabs a point somewhere in the higher foothills of the mountains. "It is about a third part of a day's journey away. The easiest way would be across the Horgi ridge and up the Anandi river valley." The shaman's stick swings in a  circular route from the krel to the gnoll location. "The ridge is a little rugged, but the forests are lighter in the valley. The fastest way there would be ..." he drags his stick from where it rests across the map and to the krel. "Difficult going. You could waste more time backtracking than you save if you take the wrong route. And the forests are wild that way. I would not recommend it if you are not familiar with it."

The shaman glances up from his map and at Assaq.

[sblock=ooc]I don't have a map. By which I mean, _I_ don't have a map.  I'm just going to work with terrain types and a few rolls.

*covaithe*, Assaq can take a +2 circumstance bonus to the check below due to his extensive time out hunting.

BTW, lovely work everyone. Like Zadam, I too am enjoying the inter-character interaction. So far everyone seems comfortable with it. But if not, or things get a little too intense down the track, please speak up.[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge Geography or Local DC 10]The direct route is mostly rugged hills/mountains and medium forest. The circular route starts with rugged hills and medium forest followed by gentle hills with sparse forest. Having a river to work from will lower the getting lost DC, but its about 1/3 longer in terms of distance travelled.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 8, 2007)

Assaq, mighty hunter and experienced wanderer, squints at the shaman's crude drawing with complete incomprehension. 

[sblock=ooc]kn(geo) and kn(local):  1d20+6=8 and 1d20+4=5, a 2 and a 1, ouch!   Mighty hunter indeed.    

In other news, this update caught me just as I'm leaving town for three days.  I'll check back in on Monday night.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 11, 2007)

Ershe studies the shaman's drawing absorbedly, slowly managing to match its details to his own knowledge of the surrounding area. 

 He glances up at Assaq as Urdan does the same, and sees complete lack of understanding written plain across his face. 

 "... maybe we'd be better off with the easier route?" he says hesitantly. 


[sblock=OOC]I'm really enjoying the game too. Good to have you back doghead!

 Knowledge (Geography) 1d20+1 = 2 *fail*
Knowledge (Local) 1d20+1 = 17 *pass*[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 11, 2007)

"Mm."  Assaq nods in agreement, back to his usual taciturn self.


----------



## doghead (Sep 12, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Its cold outside. Breath frosts in the air. White rimmed clouds scud across the face of the moon. Around the krel, much of hte snow has gone, trapped into the mud. In the hills, it will be different. Around the krel the landscape gleams like silver in the moonlight.

[sblock=ooc]I need to know any preparations being made before departure, marching order, and precautions taken while leaving the village or while en route. 

To speed things up, can I get 3 d20 rolls for each character. You can, if you prefer, use 2d10. You won't as many high results, but you get as many low ones as well. Tends to tilt the balance a little more in favour of bonuses, a little less in favour of luck.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 13, 2007)

Ershe breathes deeply of the chill night air, feeling refreshed and energized. The task ahead fills him with hope - hope that they can spare the krel more violence, and hope that it will help to promote a more measured and thoughtful approach to other issues as well.


[sblock=OOC]Before heading out, Ershe will head back to his fall long enough to pick up a Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Waterskin, Flint and Tinder, and a day's trail rations.

 He doesn't mind where he goes in the marching order, though just at a guess I'd think it'd be best for Adokul and/or Assaq to be on point, Mogro at the rear, and Ershe in the middle with his fuzzy companion. 

 d20 rolls: 4, 11, 1[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Having gathered all of his equipment already, Mogro is prepared to leave immediately.  He sits astride Champion and waits for the others to ready themselves.  When everyone is set to go and Ershe mentions Mogro perhaps being in back (thereby covering their rear plus allowing him to fire his ranged weapons over the front line).

"Let us go.  We've a long excusion ahead of us."

[sblock=OOC]My rolls via the 2d10 method:  15, 5, 16 [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 13, 2007)

Sudden trips into the wild are part of Assaq's life, so he always keeps a backpack prepared with basic supplies:  cold weather gear, rope, tindertwigs, flint and steel, a bedroll, and a week's trail rations for times when no food can be found.   Since Mogro told him to be prepared, he has this pack with him.  

[sblock=ooc]Normally Assaq is quite comfortable taking the point on expeditions like this, but with my awful knowledge rolls, I'm not clear on whether or not Assaq knows the way.  If he can decipher the shaman's map, he'll be happy to lead.  

Regarding the equipment; I did mention previously that Assaq grabbed the pack he uses for long scouting expeditions, so he already has this stuff with him.  This is just an explanation of what's in the pack.  I interpreted your instructions to imply that I didn't need to pay for these items; feel free to correct me if that was wrong.  This stuff does take Assaq into a medium load, and he will drop the pack in combat to get back to a light load.

And three d20 rolls:  8,6,8  Sigh.  If I understand what's going on, though, I have good modifiers for those rolls, I think...  

Also, Assaq would like to find time to call his wolf companion to him once the group have left the village.  
[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 15, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

The small group moves through the krel. They weave their way between buildings and past fields and paddocks. Here and there they pass others, busy at work making their preparations or clustered together in small groups, talking intently. Some just watch mutely, others nod or wave. A few step up and slap the companions on the shoulder, wishing them on the best or telling them to take care.

Eventually the krel falls behind them. Slowly the forest begins to close in and the ground begins to rise as the four grel truudge through the silver snow. Eventually, to anyone choosing to look back, the krel is lost from sight. Assaq's wolf companion silently falls in alongside its two legged companion.

The ground falls away underfoot slowly but steadily. It rises, then falls, then rises again. After a couple of hours the companions have put a good few miles between themselves and the krel. The journey so far has been straight forward so far. Animal trails have provided sure paths through the trees and the snow for much of the way. So far Assaq has ended up up to his armpits in deep snow only once. The forest has been quiet, but not too quiet. Just normal, night time quiet.  

[sblock=ooc]Two hours down, so far so good. Two more rolls this time please. Three for Assaq.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 15, 2007)

Assaq pauses at a fork in the trail to look around, his eye automatically noting the rather obvious signs of the company's passage through the snow.  _Sloppy.  Still, with the weather, it's to be expected.  And the snow may serve to muffle our steps, should silence be needed..._  Seeing the others in place and not in obvious distress, he shifts his pack slightly and continues onward.  

[sblock=ooc]Three more rolls:  3d20=10,2,7  That's it, IC.  Get all the bad rolls out before we get to an encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 15, 2007)

Ershe notes the footsteps in the snow as well, in contrast to his own trackless passage. It doesn't concern him too much, though; the danger is being seen too soon by what lies ahead, not being discovered and run down from behind. 

 [sblock=OOC]d20 rolls 2, 20[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mogro keeps himself and Champion back a ways as Assaq has been finding the sinkholes in the snow.  The last thing Mogro wants is for his warhorse to snap it's leg, so he's quite happy the safe path can be laid out for him.  He spends much of his time watching the flakes fall, and he feels very comfortable (if not a little chilly).  He is very happy with what they are doing and how they are accomplishing what they have set out to do.

[sblock=OOC]My rolls are  6 & 16 .[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Slowly, imperceptibly, the companions find themselves climbing down more than up. As they work their way down into the valley, the sky slowly closes in and, as dawn approaches, it begins to snow. Lightly for the moment. They reach the river which they must follow upstream for several more miles before beginning the most challenging part of the journey - finding the camp. Hussik's description has narrowed the search area down to a few square miles, assuming that they can find the geographical markers he described. Given that one, a series of three small waterfalls in all within 100 yards of each other, it shouldn't be too hard if they cleave closely to the river.

It has, however been a full day and half since the grel last slept, and nearly a a quarter day since they left the krel. Fatigue is beginning to gnaw away at the edges of the traveller's awareness. Soon they are going to have to decide whether to push on and risk tiring themselves, or rest.

[sblock=ooc]The party have reached the river that leads up into the valley. They have been travelling for about 6 hours, they have a few (3 or 4 maybe) to go. I'm going to start asking for forced march rolls if the characters continue. DC is 10, the amount that the character falls short by is the non-lethal damage taken. DC increases by 2 each for each additional hour of marching. This increase can be eliminated by an hour of rest. So march an hour, rest an hour, or rest for three, march for three. Something like that. Forced march rolls can be eliminated altogether by a 8, um ... actually say 6, hour rest.

If you decide to make camp, let me know what terrain you choose - in an open area, tucked under some trees, whatever. How close to the river? Fire, no fire? Watches? The usual stuff. Plus two rolls each please.

Has anyone seen anything from Zadam? If he doesn't post soon, I'm going to put his character on the market.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 19, 2007)

Assaq stops and waits until the others are within earshot for quiet conversation.   "We should stop.  No point meeting the gnolls when we're exhausted.  Watch for caves or trees with low-hanging branches.  If we don't find one soon, we can make a shelter, but no fire."

[sblock=ooc]I figure we'll go for another hour or so, looking for shelter, and then stop and build a lean-to of some kind if we haven't found anything by then.  +7 search, +9 survival, if those are needed.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Mogro nods at Assaq's statement and then reaches down to rub the neck and mane of his horse.  "You all right, boy?  You hungry?  I will give you some oats in a little while".

When the group finally stops for the night, Mogro quickly helps gather some wood for a fire, then goes through the task of brushing, feeding, and covering Champion for the night.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2007)

"Agreed," Ershe concurs. "Best to be well-rested when the time comes to deal with the gnolls."

  Lapsing back into silence he follows behind Assaq, keeping an eye out for a good camp site.


 [sblock=OOC]Survival +12 if it's needed, or Perception +8.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 21, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Day eases slowly over the valley, keeping its face hidden behind low hanging clouds of grey. The company reaches the river, and turns to follow it upstream, all the while keeping their eyes out for a good place to rest. It doesn't take long to find a suitable place; a rocky outcrop nestled in among a cluster of trees thick enough to have kept the ground mostly clear of snow. Its set back some 70 feet from the river, and would have passed unnoticed, or if noticed, un-remarked upon had it not been for Ershe's intuitive feel for the land. 

Camp is soon made and a small fire lit. Mogro's horse is tethered and fed, but left saddled. Watches are set and those not required stretch out to get some rest, wrapped in a blanket if they have one. A broken old boulder provides whoever is on watch a reasonable view through the trees to the river as well as some cover and concealment. 

Assaq takes first watch. He has barely settled into it when he hears, faintly but clearly, a voice, followed by another slightly angry response. Assaq recognises the language immediately. Goblin. Listening closely, he hears the faint sounds of something, probably armed or armoured by the occasional clink of metal on metal, approaching through the forest. The sound came from toward the river, but some way upstream of the small camp. Assaq can see about 90 feet through the trees, but so far he can see no signs of movement. But judging from what he can hear, they are close and closing.

Back near the campfire Ershe sits up as well. Unless Assaq is talking to himself, there is someone, or something, else out in the forest.

[sblock=ooc]Remember, anyone without the Endurance feat will have to remove medium armour to gain any benefit from rest. They may keep their padded under armour on (+1 AC).

Assaq and Ershe both made perception checks. Mogro didn't. Adokul sleeps.
Assaq can see nothing at this point. The characters can all see each other, and are all less than 10-15 feet from each other. It still snowing slightly.

I'm going to let you ghost Adokul on a first post, first served basis. 

Initiative rolls please, as well as bonuses for any other checks required.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 21, 2007)

Ershe blinks the sleep out of his eyes, the approaching noises still not entirely making sense. 

 At his side, Vashi raises her head and uncurls, beginning to slink through the shadows to investigate the threat. 


 [sblock=OOC]Initiative 1d20+0 = 11

 Vashi moves stealthily towards the noise. Hide +8, Move Silently +8.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 21, 2007)

Stepping carefully to avoid noise, Assaq moves through the camp, shaking each sleeper in turn and cautioning them to silence, pointing towards the source of the noise.  If there is time, he will help them into armor as well, still trying to be quiet about it.  

[sblock=ooc]Initiative 1d20+2=3  Argh!
Stealth is at +8, and I hope your dice work better than mine.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 23, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 1*

Assaq slips quietly among his companions, waking them with a light shake. 

With a low rumbling growl, Vashi slips into the forest.

A moment later a goblin mounted on a worg emerges from the trees some 90 feet away. The goblin carries a short bow on its lap. It is followed shortly by two more, one also carrying a short bow. The third goblin appears to have no weapon in hand. They ride in a loose triangle formation with about 10 feet between each. The three of them seem to be following the river downstream. On their current course, they will pass about 30 to 40 feet from the campsite.

So far, they seem to be completely unaware of the grel watching them.

[sblock=ooc]*autumn*, has ershe given vashi a command, or is the animal operating independently?

*covaithe*, Assaq's wolf?[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 23, 2007)

Assaq grasps his wolf by the scruff of the neck and whispers for it to stay close.  He nocks an arrow to his bow and watches from the shadows.  _Goblins this close to the krel?  I must have a word with our patrols when I get back to the village._

[sblock=ooc]I'm at a bit of an impasse here.  What is the nature of the krel's relationship to goblins in general, and to whatever nearby goblin tribes there are in particular?  Assaq has goblinoids as a favored enemy, so I assume there's at least fairly regular conflict, and that Assaq isn't too fond of them.  But are they kill-on-sight enemies, or would violence be saved as a last resort?  And how strange is it to see goblins here, less than a day's march from the krel?  Is it commonplace, or would it be a reason for a call to arms?

I'm leaning towards attacking them first anyways, on the presumption that goblins have no legitimate business being here, but I might change my mind if it's normal for them to be here. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mogro was having a fitful night's rest when he was woken up by Assaq.  His eyes immediately come into focus and he sees the signal for silence.  He quickly climbs to his feet and reaches for his bastardsword within it's scabbard.  He tries to determine if he would have time to put his armor back on, but that kind of quick mental calculation is beyond the simple boy and he decides to go without.  However, he does climb up onto the saddle of Champion so he can ride as need be.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 24, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Vashi is operating independently in defense of her master. She's not likely to launch a surprise attack or anything, but she'll be maneuvering to a position where she can spring unexpectedly on the goblins if they threaten the grell. 

 I'm likewise at a little bit of an impasse in need of more information. Particularly, does the krel have precautions against raiding parties of goblins? If we let these slip by, roughly how likely is it that they could cause serious damage? Are there farms and holdings outside the Falls that they could raid? And are they even headed towards the krel?[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 25, 2007)

ic - Underdogs.

*Round 2*

The goblins continue their journey through the forest seemingly unaware of the grel watching them.

Adokul, Assaq and Ershe remain still, hugging cover and trying to breath quietly.

Mogro slips over towards his horse, drawing his sword from his sheath as he goes. As he mounts there is a soft clank of metal on metal - surely loud enough for the goblins to hear? 

But the three goblins keep riding onwards, showing no sign of having heard anything. If the spirits are generous, the goblins might just ride right on past without realising anything is amiss. Just another dozen heartbeats or so before the goblins will be out of sight once more ...

[sblock=ooc]Stealth and perception checks made for mogro and the goblins. They are passing through the woods at about 25 feet a round. They will be out of line of sight in about 2 more rounds. They will reach the closest point to the camp next round.

See ooc thread for further discussion.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 25, 2007)

When the jingle of metal boot on stirrup occurs, Mogro winces.  He pauses for just a second to let the jangly bits stop swinging, then throws his leg up and over the horse's back.  When he is finally in place, he watches the woods silently as the goblins approach.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 25, 2007)

Assaq grits his teeth and resists the temptation to loose an arrow into the throat of the goblin passing nearest.  The elders have sent them to investigate gnolls, not slaughter goblins, filthy, useless vermin though they are.


----------



## doghead (Sep 26, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 3*

The four companions hold their collective breaths as the goblins make their way slowly through the forest. They have barely thirty feet from disappearing from sight when the lead goblin draws his worg to a halt, signalling for the other two to do likewise. Fifty feet from where the four companions hide, the lead goblin leans over in his saddle, peering intently at the ground in front of him.

He has found the group's tracks. Its only been about an hour since the party made them. There hasn't been nearly enough snow since to cover the tracks. It will take a skilled tracker no time to at all determine the direction taken by the four grel. The falling snow will also give any tracker worth his salt a rough idea of how long ago the group passed by. Although, not that they pitched camp barely 50 feet away.

[sblock=ooc]The party is in light forest. Movement is hampered. Any character more than 30 feet from an attacker gets partial cover (+2 AC) even if they are not 'taking cover'. At 60 feet they get cover (+4 AC). The PC's currently all have cover. There is plenty of ad hoc cover around so characters can 'take cover' any time they want.

If the party decides to stay put, I'll another get another set of Stealth rolls from everyone again. +2 circumstance bonus for cover.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mogro holds tight his grip on his sword, and leans down to rub Champion's mane with his other hand.  He doesn't want to get into a fight here, but unless one of them speaks the goblin's language, he does not expect a peaceful resolution to this problem.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 26, 2007)

Assaq silently curses his lack of forethought in not covering the group's tracks while making camp.  He half draws his bow and prepares to put an arrow into the lead goblin if he starts to follow the tracks towards the campsite.  

[sblock=ooc]Ready action to attack if he turns and heads towards the camp.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Sep 28, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 4*

A short conversation follows between the goblins. Its difficult to tell exactly who is talking as the forest growth obscures the view somewhat, and they keep their voices low.

[sblock=Perception DC 15 + speaks Goblin]"What is it?"
"Tracks. Perhaps four or five people. Humans, or maybe grel, and at least one horse. They passed about an hour ago."
"Which way did they go."
"That way, away from the river."
"Leave them. We don't have time, we need to deliver these birds. We can't afford to be seen.
* growled comment *
"There will be plenty of time for hunting later, Gor'shi."
* dissatisfied grunt *[/sblock]

*Round 5*

Eventually some sort of decision is reached and the the three goblins urge their mounts forwards with low hisses. A few heart beats later they disappear from view into the forest.

*Round 6 & 7*

A dozen heartbeats later and the stillness of the forest remains undisturbed. Slowly the small noises of the forest return.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2007)

"We should have them death. Why didn't you shot?" Adokul asks, angrily, as he returns his short sword to its sheath


----------



## covaithe (Sep 28, 2007)

"Urdan sent us to check out gnolls.  Not slaughter goblins." Assaq says tersely, carefully replacing his arrow in its quiver.  "Go back to sleep.  It's still my watch."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2007)

"But it would be fun..." mutters Adokul and goes back to where he was sleeping.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 28, 2007)

Ershe stays sitting up, eyes glinting through the darkness at Adokul. Vashi returns to his side and curls up next to him once more, and after a long moment he turns his glare from Kharad Fall's minion and nods gratefully to Assaq. 

 Laying his head back down, he returns to sleep.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mogro looks at Adokul as he climbs down from Champion and then heads back to his bedroll.  "If you wish to chase after them and attack, Adokul... we will wait for you here."

He snickers as he puts his head back down to the ground.  "Of course, if you aren't returned by tomorrow morning we will have to go on without you."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2007)

Adokul mutters something, certainly not pleasant before falling asleep.


----------



## doghead (Sep 29, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

The rest of the morning is quiet, and the four companions and their companion animals are able to get some rest. Slowly, the snowfall eases, then stops. By late morning, the cloud has broken up somewhat, and patches of blue can be seen in the sky. After breaking camp around noon, they follow the river upstream for a few hours. The first sign that they are getting close is a series of three small waterfalls. Hussik mentioned them. The camp is nearby, assuming that they are the right three waterfalls, only a few miles away.

A little while later Mogro spots faint tendrils of smoke curling into the sky. They come from a little further up the small valley the grel have been exploring. Tracks in the snow, a few days old but still visible to  the experienced eye, seem to confirm that the gnoll camp is nearby. Unless there is another group of grel sized humaniods living in these forests.

Eventually they hear, rather than see the camp. A dull rhythmic thumping that Ershe eventually recognises as the sound of someone working with an axe. An occasional clatter of metal. A raised voice. A pup's shriek. All muted by distance. But close.

So far, the grel seem to have made it without being detected by the gnolls. But if the gnolls have any form of sentries posted, they won't be far ahead.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 29, 2007)

"Look for groups going out on their own.  Hunters would be best, since they'll be alone and too far to call for help, but firewood gatherers, water carriers or whatever would work, too.  A sentry, in a pinch, though they'd like as not call for help.  Find one or two, on their own, and hope they speak a civilized tongue, and listen long enough to set up a meeting with their elders.  Shall we start by looking for game trails near the river?  If I was hunting this area, that's where I would be."  Assaq looks uncomfortable speaking so much, but too much rides on this plan to leave anything unsaid.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2007)

"Lets set an ambush then, hide somewhere and wait for someone to come" Adokul suggest


----------



## Autumn (Sep 30, 2007)

"I think it might be best if I drop back, along with Mogro. You two can do some scouting. See if it looks like we have a hope of peaceful contact. And if you see a likely chance, go ahead... obviously that's up to you."


----------



## covaithe (Sep 30, 2007)

Assaq nods.  "Stay within earshot.  If things go wrong..."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mogro smirks good-humoredly.  "Actually, if you two are moving forward... you're the ones who need to stay within earshot, not us.  Heh heh."


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

With a plan in mind, the party splits down the middle. Mogro and Ershe find themselves a sheltered spot from which to listen and wait. Assaq and Adokul slip in among the trees and are soon out of sight. Assaq's wolf follows, a grey shadow moving through the trees.

*Adokul and Assaq*

The two scouts push forward. Gradually they work they way through the forest, alert for any sign of the gnolls. They find a set of tracks through the snow, but it is at least a couple of days old. However, it looks like whoever made the tracks was carry a fresh kill. Blood stains the snow, and the prints are deep. They find another, fresher, leading in the other direction. Eventually, however, what they find is the camp.

It is set built on a low rise against a small cliff face. The area around the camp has been cleared of trees and undergrowth for about 100 feet. Much of the felled timber seems to have gone into building a low stockade around the campsite. Its rough, and doesn't complete enclose the campsite. There are a number of gaps through which the inhabitants obviously come and go. The snow around the gaps has been trampled into the mud. Within the wall there are a number of crude shelters and at least a couple of campfires, judging by the columns of smoke.

From their current vantage point the two grell can see little of what is happening within the campsite. The walls obscure the view. They would have to find a higher vantage point to get a clearer view. However, every now and then they spot movement through the gaps; a female carrying a bundle of sticks, a pair of pups chasing each other, a male dressed in fur and armed with a spear.

As they watch, a pair of females carrying bundles of clothes or blankets or something similar emerges from one of the gates. They take one of the paths through the snow, eventually disappearing from sight into the trees. A barking yap causes them to stop, look back and up, and wave. Following their direction of the their gaze, Adokul and Assaq spot a gnoll perched on the top of the cliff above the camp. He carries a bow and horn. From there he has a fine view over the camp and the approaches to it. At least once any new arrivals break cover from the trees.

As the two female disappear from sight, another gnoll, a young male this time, comes back the way the two females went. He staggers back towards the camp under the weight of several full water-skins.

A short time later, a single male gnoll appears in the clearing from the forest just in front of the two grell. He carries a bow on his back and is dressed in neutral coloured clothes covered in snow - a hunter it would seem. Although it doesn't look like he has had any success, he crosses the open area empty handed.



*Ershe and Mogro*

The two grell settle into wait. From their own experiences, they know that you can spend hours in the forest around the krel and not see another person. And you don't have to go too far from the edge of the settlement to do it.

Time passes. The once quiet forest seems to grow more noisy as the ear becomes accustomed to the silence; water drips on stone, the trees whisper to each other, snow falls wetly from branches, ice cracks and splinters. Time passes slowly when you have nothing to do but wait.

[sblock=ooc]Lets say the above took about half an hour. The two scouts are still within earshot of the others. But a shout at this stage would probably also be heard by those in the camp, if they were paying attention.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 7, 2007)

After taking a long look at what he can see of the campsite, Assaq motions Adokul back from the clearing.  Whispering carefully, he says "Hunters leave this way.  We wait, see when the next one leaves, track him, intercept him away from the camp.  If that doesn't work, we try the path with the water-carriers.  Yes?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2007)

Adokul nods, then, he seems thoughtful "What if catch surprised the one on the top first? He would prove a very nasty surprise if he saw us"


----------



## covaithe (Oct 7, 2007)

Assaq shakes his head regretfully.  "We'd have to take him down without a sound.  If he had even a second to act, he'd have the whole village on us."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Mogro spends the intervening minutes feeding Champion and brushing his coat.  It was a cold and snowy night last night, and the warhorse had chips of ice frozen in it's mane.  As time passes, the grel engages Ershe in light conversation, careful to keep his volume from getting too high.

After about an hour, if the other two haven't arrived back yet, Mogro saddles the horse back up.


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Adokul and Assaq*

As the two scouts consider their options, they notice an increase in movement behind the walls of the camp. After about five minutes, a small group of gnolls emerge from the the same gate the 'hunter' entered. At the centre of the group is a smaller gnoll, wrapped in a large bearskin. Its hair is bone white, although it seems to be a result of some form of colouring rather than its natural colour. The hunter is with them, as are a number of larger gnolls, armed with shields and spears. The latter three eye the forest warily. Their posture on of alert attentivenss. 

There is a discussion and some gesturing, mostly in the direction of the forest in which the two grell scouts are concealed and the camp lies. Two more gnolls emerge from the gate, also armed with shields and spears. There is some more discussion. This time it seems a little more heated. Whatever it is about, the small gnolls seems to be disagreeing, and the larger gnolls seem displeased.

Finally the smaller gnoll steps forward and shouts something at the forest [1]. Then she pauses, watching the silent forest expectantly.

*Ershe and Mogro*

Another ten minutes pass. This one seems to take longer than the last, which took longer than the one before that. The forest remains quiet, but it seems to be getting colder. 

[sblock=1 - Speak Trader]The accent and pronunciation is a little strange but the meaning clear enough, in the stilted manner typical of Trader. 

"Hello. Can you hear me? I am Urthe nar-Bar. I want to speak. We are friendly. Please come hear."[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]I saw a post from Autumn indicating that they were taking some time off. Hopefully they will be back soon. We will push on. As before, please feel free to ghost Ershe. I would rather you do it. I trust you to take the same care with Autumn's character as you would with your own. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2007)

Adokul freeze as he watch the happenings. Still, he looked at Assaq, and gesture "what do we do?" with his moth and hands, not emitting a sound


----------



## covaithe (Oct 15, 2007)

Assaq bites off a curse.  "We've been spotted," he says.  "Doesn't matter how.  I'll talk to them.  You go back and get Mogro and Ershe.  Bring them close enough to see and hear me.  Don't be seen if you can help it, but move quickly.  Go."

Stepping a couple of paces to the side to draw attention away from Adokul's movements, Assaq stands up and strides forward into view of the gnolls, staying close to the forest.

[sblock=Trader]"I hear you.  What is it you wish to say?"[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mogro leans over and strokes the mane of Champion once more.  He shivers once, then says out loud "It is taking a while.  I hope they come back soon to tell us what is happening."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2007)

Adokul as quickly and as silently as he can, returns to where Morgo and Ershe were. "Damn gnolls... I'll cut their throats..." he thinks.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 16, 2007)

As Assaq waits for a response from the diminutive gnoll, time seems to slow to a crawl, as it so often does in those cusps of life when one's fate reaches a turning point.  The air is vibrantly clear, and it seems as if all motion has stopped: each snowflake, each dead leaf on the wind watching to see what events will unfold in the clearing.  Assaq feels as if he could count the white hairs on the gnoll leader's head, far away though she remains.  _If I die today,_ he thinks, _it will not be a shameful ending._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mogro's eyes catch sight of Adokul as he sneaks back to where they are.  He raises a hand to the grel and lightly calls out to him.  "Hail Adokul!  You have returned.  What news?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Assaq* As Assaq breaks cover and steps into view there is a small surge of movement within the group of gnolls. The larger gnolls step forward, forming something of a defensive wall between Assaq and the smaller gnoll. The latter promptly pushes her way through between two of the gnolls and steps once more to the front. There is a brief growled conversation before the smaller one nods slowly.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"You are here. We are cautious. We wish to trade. Join us. Bring your companions. You are safe. You have my assurance."[/sblock]

If the gnolls spot Adokul retreating back to the camp, they make no sign of it. None of them move to leave the small group clustered at the gate.

*Adokul, Mogro and Ershe* It takes Adokul a few minutes to find his way back to the others. It will take the three grell about five to return if they go carefully, or about two if the just hoof it with no regard for cover.

[sblock=ooc]Apologies for the delay in the response. Its been dawn til dusk here. The next few days should be a bit quieter, so hopefully responses should be quicker.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2007)

*"We found the Gnoll settlement, we saw some of them go hunting and collecting water." *Adokul turns his head in the direction of the path he have just came from. *"Theres no time, I'll explain as we return, follow my lead."*

As the three go back to where Assaq was, Adokul finish explaining* "... but we didn't saw the watcher, and he did spot us... So a party of those damn beasts came out, and call us, Assaq told me to go look for you... but if we don't get back soon, it might be to late for him..."* Adokul finish, coldly.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2007)

Mogro nods at Adokul's explanation, and he ushers Champion forward.  "We will get to him shortly.  I think he should be fine.  I think we were right in thinking they mean no danger and are just trying to get safe themselves."

When they arrive at the gnoll's camp and break through the treeline, Mogro raises a hand in salute to any gnoll he might see.  Unfortunately he can't understand most if not anything the gnoll's might say to him.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 22, 2007)

Assaq regards the white-haired gnoll leader steadily, and inquires,

[sblock=Trader]"What companions are you referring to?"[/sblock]

Just then Mogro bursts through the trees on his horse, his gleaming armor resplendant in against the snow-laden forest, and waves cheerfully to the gnolls.  Assaq clenches his jaw and rolls his eyes heavenward.  

[sblock=ooc]Awesome!  [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

Adokul remains hidden in the shadows of the trees.


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Assaq* Even from this distance, Assaq is pretty sure that he can see the smaller gnoll grimace as the grell's bluff collapses horribly.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"There is one there. There are two more. You have two animals in addition. Maybe they are at the camp. Maybe they are hiding in the trees.

"I can come to you. I can come alone. Does that make you feel safer?"[/sblock]

*Mogro* Mogro quickly spies the camp, and the half dozen gnolls clustered outside the nearest gate. Most of them are armed. at least half have a distinctly warlike bearing. Upon Mogro's arrival one of the gnoll's, the smallest one, breaks into rapid speech. None of the gnolls wave back.

*Ershe* Moments later Ershe steps out of the trees, his animal at his side. Ershe joins the other two grell. He looks at Assaq, the question plain on his face; _What did she say?_

*Adokul* Adokul has little difficulty finding a place of concealment from which he can watch the proceedings. It places him about 15 feet from the others, off to their left.

[sblock=ooc]I know ghosting other player's characters goes against the grain somewhat. But in situations like this, when key decisions are being made, it is tricky for me to ghost a PC. So if you can ghost Ershe, that would be good.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2007)

"What do they say, Assaq?  It appears as though we are in no immediate danger."  Mogro glances at the other gnolls that stand guard, then his eyes wander in towards their camp and he sees the pups and females moving about.  He looks down at the smaller gnoll and speaks (even though there is no guarantee the gnoll can understand).  "To bring families out here in the wilds says you are trying to get away from somewhere.  Are you looking for assistance?"


----------



## covaithe (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=trader]"A moment to confer with my companions, please."[/sblock]

Assaq turns to Mogro and Ershe and speaks in a low voice.  "She is Urthe nar-Bar.  She says they are friendly and mean us no harm.  They want to trade.  She knew we were here even before your grand entrance.  I think we have been watched for some time.  She offered to come to us, alone and unarmed.  Do you think we should ask her to come, or continue speaking from a distance?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Mogro's brow furrows at Assaq's communication about what the gnoll said.  "If she is willing to come with us alone, I think that proves their sincerity.  I would like to show our sincerity that we mean them no harm by not forcing her to give up her guards, and instead just continuing our conversations here.  We will not seperate one of them from their defenses, and we will not put ourselves in harm's way either."

He looks at the other two to see if they have a differing opinion.  He expects a retort from Adokul, but believes Ershe will back up his idea.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 25, 2007)

Assaq says "Fine, let her keep her guards, but shouting shows not friendship, but fear.  To show friendship, we should trust them and meet her halfway, with her guards.  The question is, _should_ we trust them?"

Ershe chimes in, "They haven't given us any reason not to trust them.  Why don't we meet with them and see what they have to say?  Isn't that our mission, after all?"

[sblock=ooc]Hopefully that's not out of character for Ershe.  And I think Adokul is still hidden in the trees, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Exactly, hidden and dangerous =P [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mogro nods.  "I agree.  Tell them we are moving forward to them and that we would be happy to speak if they would join us.  I am curious what their situation is."


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

The smaller gnoll, Urthe nar-Bar, listens as Mogro addresses her, but then shakes her head.

Urthe nar-Bar nods at Assaq's request for time to confer.

After the discussion, Urthe nar-Bar listens to then accepts the proposal made. With one condition; that the remaining grell comes out of hiding and joins the others. Hiding in the shadows does not speak to good intentions she suggests. Its fairly clear to Assaq that she is not just guessing as to the existence of a forth member of the party, although she doesn't seem to be aware of Adokul's location. 

In return, she offers to bring only two gnolls with her. She suggests a small open area between the two parties about 150 feet from the gate where she now stands and about 100 feet from where the grell now are. It is visible from where both parties currently stand.

[sblock=Perception 10]Behind the scenes a few of gnolls have begun appearing, either from the gates on the other side of the camp, or from the forest surrounding the camp. Mostly they are females and pups. There are a few older one among them. They are all armed with simple weapons.

 They make no move to intervene or to draw attention to themselves. But they are not hiding as such. They are just watch with interest the proceedings while staying out of the way.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]*covaithe* That seems fine for Ershe. BTW, I'm assuming that Assaq is translating for the others. Doing it this way just speeds things up a bit. Let me know if its not OK.

*Everyone* I'll speak up if I have concerns about decisions made for Ershe. So if I don't say anything, you are all good.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad to be making headway on this score, Mogro doesn't waste time conferring with the group.  He just turns behind him and shouts "Adokul!  Come out!  We are having a meeting!  They know you are there, come on out and join us for the talk!"

When everyone is ready, he climbs down from Champion, then leads the horse forward to the meeting spot with the gnolls.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

Adokul hears Mogro, and make a little mock of him for himself, before leaving his cover. He surprisingly appeared on one side, not exactly behind the group. *"Allright... I just hope to end this day with my head over my shoulder."* and he walks next to the group.


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

With Mogro leading, the four grell and their three animals proceed towards the designated clearing. They arrive first, being a little closer. A quick glance around reveals no one hiding in the bushes.

From the opposite direction, Urthe arrives at the clearing with two of her companions. For a moment it seemed that two of the other gnolls would insist on following. But after a snarl comment by Urthe, they fall back before drifting back towards the gate.

When the two parties reach a comfortable speaking distance, Urthe nods slightly in greeting. She motions for everyone to sit, then takes the lead and does so herself on a convenient log. For at this distance the grell can see that the smaller gnoll is female. She is wrapped in heavy furs and her face and head is coated in a while powder with red streaks through it. While she waits she spots the animals, Ershe's and Assaq's. She looks at each for a moment before considering each of the four grell. A momentary shadow passes over her features.

Urthe's two companions remain standing behind Urthe, one off each shoulder. Urthe pays no attention to them. They stand some seven feet plus and are armed with spears and small steel shields. They wear leather armour over loose fitting garments that seem to be wrapped around the wearer as much as anything.

Urthe addresses a series of short comments to the grell in general in what sounds like a series of different languages; the first is Trader, the next is similar to the snarling of a dog, the next complex and rapid, the last fluid and almost musical.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"Do you speak other languages?"[/sblock]

[sblock=Speak Gnoll]"I doubt you speak in the tongue of my people?"[/sblock]

[sblock=Speak Haric]"Haric perhaps?" Perhaps better that you don't."[/sblock]

[sblock=Speak Sylvan]"The language of the forest folk?"[/sblock]

Finally she addresses a final question to Assaq.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"Did the old hunter survive?"[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]The two parties are about 10 feet apart. I have assumed that the animal companions are nearby, but not at the heals of the characters. Mogro can find plenty of places to tie up his horse, unless he intends to stay up there on horseback?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

OOC: I do not know which language does Adokul speaks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 1, 2007)

When they arrive in the clearing, Mogro ties his warhorse off to one of the trees.  He then joins everyone in the circle.

After every single thing that the small female speaks, Mogro looks forlornly at her.  He wishes he could understand her, because truth be told he knows that Assaq is more harsh than he is and might take some of her comments harder than Mogro himself might.  He hopes that her intentions do not get lost in any of Assaq's translations.

He turns to Assaq and speaks in grell "I do not know what she is saying.  It is up to you to be our mouthpiece it seems."


----------



## covaithe (Nov 1, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, forgot to say before that Assaq will, somewhat grudgingly, translate, so if you want to skip the sblocks, that's fine.  Also, Adokul speaks Trader; his character sheet is over here, though there were one or two minor problems with it.[/sblock]

Assaq grimaces, more comfortable in the silence of the woods than in being the focus of long conversations, especially when the stakes are high.  He translates for the others:  "She asked if we speak any other languages, and there was some growling and other gibberish I didn't understand.  Then she asked if the old hunter survived.  I'll tell her he did, and thank them for rescuing him."

[sblock=Trader]"Yes, he survived.  Thank you for rescuing him from his fall."[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 2, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Urthe nods in response to Assaq's reply. 

[sblock=Speak Trader]"That is good. We mean him no harm. We would have spoken with him. But he chose to leave quickly. 

"We mean you no harm. You have heard about my people. You have heard bad things, I think. Some of them are true. But there are many misunderstandings. 

"You come here to check on us, I think. You protect your people. You are brave. We respect bravery. The _dorindi_, the ... " she pauses for a moment, seeing the word, "spirits, serve the brave."[/sblock]

The small gnoll, if you can call nearly 6 and a half feet small, makes a gesture as she finishes the sentence. Ershe, while not understanding the words, recognises the gesture as a benediction to the spirits, the anima forces of the wild. The grel shaman use a similar gesture.

[sblock=Trader]"We are not here to make trouble. We wish to live in peace. We wish to trade. We need food. We need hides and materials for shelter. We need some weapons. We have valuables."[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for looking that up *covaithe*. 

*Everyone* Given the tensions between members of the party, I might leave Assaq to translate. Its not slowing things down any. Keep in mind that while you may have sneaked a peek at the sblocks, your characters only know what Assaq tells them 

*Voda,* I'll get a corrected character sheet up in the OOC thread, and you can post it to the RG thread. Use the OCC thread for purely OOC comments.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 2, 2007)

"She says she's glad Hussik survived, that they meant no harm, and mean us no harm.  She says they respect bravery, because the spirits serve the brave, or something like that.  She says they want peace, and they want to trade for hides and food and building supplies," Assaq translates.  "And weapons," he adds, with a significant glance.

Assaq speaks in a low voice.  "Slim chance they won't hear us," he says.  "If their ears are as wolflike as they look, they'll be able to hear a fading pulse at fifty paces.  They might not speak grell, but...  That witch of theirs knows too much.  I'd wager she'll find a way to understand us.  Still, we should speak quietly.  Now, what shall we ask them?  I for one want to know why they have come here as opposed to wherever their home was before, and why they are so different from the others of their kind we have known.  We should probably find out what they have to trade, too.  She says they have valuables, but..."  he casts a glance around at half-finished encampment dubiously.  "What else?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Mogro nods as he hears Assaq's translations.  "I agree.  They moved here for some reason... we should probably know why.  Especially if there's a chance that whatever drove them here might come after them.  I do not think the Fell has anything much to fear from these folks... provided none of our townspeople bring any fire down upon ourselves... but if tere is something greater to fear behind the gnolls, that is something we should all be aware of."

He nods once at the female and smiles.  "If they are looking to trade, that is something we should definitely alert our town to.  Maybe not weapons right away until we've established full village communications back and forth... but furs, spices, and the like would be good for both sides."


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

The gnolls are obviously attentive while the grell speak among themselves. The gnolls listen, but show no sign of understanding what is said. At ten feet apart, it _is_ possible for the grell to speak to each other without being overheard. But it would mean leaning close and whispering.


----------



## covaithe (Nov 6, 2007)

Ershe adds, "Ask what kind of food they need, and how much."

Assaq nods, and turns to the white-haired gnoll.  

[sblock=trader]"It is true that we have heard of your kind, and that what we have heard is not good.  And you say some of it is true.  Which of things are true, and which are... misunderstandings?"
[/sblock]

To the others, he says in grell, "She said that some of what we have heard of their kind is true, but some is false.  I asked which is which."

[sblock=ooc]I just can't seem to make the conversation make sense, asking all of our questions at once, so I'd like to do it piecemeal.  Hopefully we can turn it around quickly enough that it won't take long.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

The small gnoll considers Assaq's question for a moment. She bares her fangs slightly. It could be either a snarl or a wry smile.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"I do not know your ideas. These are not my lands. Tell me what you know. I will tell you the truth."[/sblock]

[sblock=Assaq]Check made: Sense Motive +2. To Assaq it seems that her reply is a little more brusque than before. A little reluctant to discuss the topic. But she seems genuine enough in her promise to speak truthfully. [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 6, 2007)

Assaq's teeth show also, but the glitter in his eyes is cold and hard.  He speaks in a sing-song voice, as if quoting someone else.  The effect verges on mockery, but it is hard to say whether Assaq doubts the gnoll's claim to speak honestly or the accuracy of the common wisdom he relates.

[sblock=trader]"Gnolls are bad news. They are savage scavengers of the worst sort. They live off others, raiding and killing, taking what they want, distroying what they don't. But what marks the gnolls from the others who do the same is that the gnolls seem to enjoy it. Gnolls, it is said, favour intelligent prey because they scream more."[/sblock]

"She wants to know what we know about gnolls.  I told her," he says to his companions.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Mogro breathes a heavy sigh.  "Did it not occur to you that they probably have the same fearmongering stories about us?  In order to keep this civil, why don't you offer to tell her the truth about all the stories she might have heard about grell?  It is the mark of a less-than-intelligent species to think the world revolves around themselves and that their manure does not reek."

He sighs again and shakes his head.  "This is exactly the reason why our people fear getting attacked.  Because they assume everyone is against them in an entirety and they react in anger and fear even without just cause.  And thus it becomes a prophecy that is self-fulfilling.  It is very, very sad."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 6, 2007)

*"I'm afraid that was unwise."* Adokul states.


----------



## covaithe (Nov 6, 2007)

Assaq shrugs, unrepentant.  "If she is honest and sincerely wishes peace, she needs to know hard it will be to convince our people of that.  If she does not want peace..."  He smiles coldly again.  "Then we are already dead, and it only remains to see how many of them we can take with us when we go."


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Many thanks for keeping Ershe around! Sorry for any grief my absence caused. Consider me back to active status as of now. [/sblock]

   Ershe can't help but curse himself throughout the negotiations for having never studied any languages aside from his native tongue. His training under Urdan had always seemed more important, but it strikes him forcibly now that if he ever wants to be instrumental in advancing the condition of his people then he'll certainly need to start by breaking away from their insular attitude. It's high time that he taught himself the Trader tongue, at the very least.

  That's all assuming, of course, that he lives out the day. But in truth he is not as worried about their immediate prospects as his companions seem to be. If, after all, these gnolls were as savage and barbarous as others he's heard of, the bunch of them would already be sitting in a cage awaiting their turn on the roasting spit. He is reassured, too, by their wisewoman's gesture of respect to the spirits. There is common ground between these people and their own, Ershe is sure of that. It's just a matter of finding it, and respecting its boundaries. 

 "Agreed," he concurs with Assaq. "Honesty is the best start. But Mogro has a point. Ask her what her people have heard of the grell."


----------



## doghead (Nov 7, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Urshe nar-Bar growls softly as Assaq concludes his summary. She does not respond immediately.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"_Worha'bor_ it is called among my people - finish the kill with claws and teeth. Like the wolf. Taste the blood. It is still hot. Betray the pack and we kill like this. Kill the cubs and we kill like this. For some warriors, the _Bor nar-Hurj_, it is a power. The hot blood makes them more strong, more tough.

"It is terrible you think. Killing is terrible. We do not hide from this truth. The strong kill the weak. The strong survive. My people are made stronger. Other people fear us. They stay out of our lands.

"They stayed out of our lands ..."[/sblock]

Urthe growls, a long slow angry snarl of a growl.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"Now we are weak. You are more strong. You can attack us. You kill us. You take what you want. This is our way. But you have different way. I know a little of you way. We make an agreement. We make rules. We make punishments. It is difficult for my people to understand. But they must learn because this is your land.

"Already we start to learn. We have had lesson in the strength of your way. We did not understand. It cost us our land. It was harsh lesson. Harsh lessons make fast learners."[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2007)

*"At least she got some brains!"* Adokil says, cheerful. *"It is good they know how to evaluate their situation, and it is even best, when their situation puts us on advantage!"*


----------



## covaithe (Nov 7, 2007)

Assaq, brows wrinkled in concentration, attempts to translate.  "I think she is saying that killing with teeth and claws is a punishment reserved for a few great crimes, but that some renegade warriors do it to cause fear."  Assaq looks more carefully at Urthe's guards, who with their spears and leather armor, do not look like they would fight with teeth and claws by choice.  

"She says that her people used to be left alone because they were feared, but...  they had a lesson in the strength of our way, whatever that is, and it cost them their land.  I think she means that their neighbors banded together out of fear and drove them out of the area.  I'll see if I can clarify."

[sblock=trader]"You were driven from your old lands by those that feared you, is that what you are saying?  And now you wish to live in peace with your neighbors so that no one will drive you away again?  If that is so, why have you settled here?  What stories have you heard of the grell, that you choose our lands?"[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mogro nods at Assaq's words.  "It seems that 'live and let live' is not a statement that any culture uses as their hallmark.  Saddening."


----------



## doghead (Nov 17, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

Urthe considers Assaq's question for a moment.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"We know little of the grell. Their lands are not near our lands. They are brave warriors. Like us, they prefer actions to ...[/sblock]

The gnoll behind Urthe's left shoulder growls, interrupting Urthe. He begins to speak, rasing his arm as if to point. An arrow sprouts from his throat. He grunts in surprise. Blood sprays the ground in front of him. An second arrow flashes past.

Urthe snarls something in her native tongue. A bolt sprouts from the leg of the other gnoll, followed shortly by an arrow which clips his shoulder.

From the forest _behind_ Adokul, Assaq, Ershe and Mogro emerge four grell bearing bows and a crossbow - Washi, Kornah, Wormis and Borthi. They are from Horak krel. They are all part of Urshak's circle of supporters. Washi is one of Urshak's lieutenants. She is not a front line fighter, she prefers to put the blade in the back. Wormis is a big hulking grell. He can both dish out and take fair amounts of damage. His younger brother Kornah is of a similar mould, only not quite so massive. Borthi is more a hunter, favouring the bow. He has something of a talent for laying down a barrage of arrows, although at the expense of accuracy. 

Three of them run forwards, drawing melee weapons as they move. Washi moves forward more slowly, reaching for another arrow as he goes.

"Adokul! Grab the witch!" bellows Washi.

[sblock=ooc]Gnoll 1 is critically wounded, -4 to rolls, std action only.
Gnoll 2 is severely wounded -2 to rolls, acts normally.

The four new arrivals are about 80-90 feet from where the characters are currently sitting. At full move, they will spend one turn (round 1) closing the gap. The will be with charging range in the next turn (round 2).

For the sake of simplicity, anyone may grab cover (a tree, a log - you can choose what) by spending a move action. Once in cover, the character doesn't need to spend a move action to keep it, unless the character actually moves.

The four new arrivals are all fairly capable. Perhaps not quite the level of your characters, but on a good day, with a little luck ...

*Some Notes on Combat*
You post, then I post the round summary. I will aim for a 48 hour turn around. It may take a bit longer if I can't post the same day I check the thread. 

If a stated action become impossible as a result of events, and you have indicated your character's intentions, I will adjust your character's actions accordingly. If I don't know your character's intentions, I won't.

You can make your own rolls. Use invisible castle. Note any bonus or penalties included other than the normal ones listed on your sheet (bab, str or dex, weapon bonuses). Include one Defence roll per round.

As always, make sure each post to this thread has some IC content.

That's about it I think. Initiative please.[/sblock]

[sblock=Adokul Only]Before leaving the fall, Urshak said to Adokul, "Stay alert Adokul. Be ready act. Opportunity can come at any time. You must be ready to grab it. Don't let me down." 

Urshak never mentioned anything about sending some of his supporters to follow the party. But this is undoubtedly what he had in mind, even if he could not know exactly how it would play out. Obviously, Urshak will be execting Adokul to support his play.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 17, 2007)

*"You idiots! You have spoiled everything! Stop you chatic display of stupidity, before you get us all killed!!!" *Adokul shouted, his eyes inyected in blood. The grell was choleric.


----------



## covaithe (Nov 17, 2007)

Assaq's mind races, trying to catch up with the sudden change of situation.  _Who are these fools?  What are they doing here?  Can the Elders have changed their minds and sent another party?  No, surely we would have been contacted, either by magic or by these grell as the first arrows flew.  They must be here against the council's wishes.  Still... It might really be the best thing for our village if we wipe out these gnolls and have done with the whole mess.  Just because I was starting to like this leader of theirs doesn't mean they wouldn't turn on us in a few years.  Killing them all would be the safe path.  But the elders sent us specifically to look for a peaceful solution... Surely they never meant their words to lead to fighting between grell.  But these fools will not stop without bloodshed.  And it's no use protesting our innocence and standing aside; whichever side wins, no one will believe we weren't involved._ 

After a split second of indecision, what finally decides Assaq is the memory of the gnoll leader's face when explaining that only murderers of children and betrayers of the tribe are to be torn apart by tooth and claw.  

_Betrayers of the tribe.  So be it._ 

[sblock=trader]"These grell do not act for our tribe!  They are traitors!  We will protect you if we can!"[/sblock]

Assaq moves to stand in front of the gnoll leader, shielding her with his body as well as he can, while unslinging his bow with one hand.  With the other, he gestures at the advancing grell, while muttering a few quiet syllables.  

[sblock=ooc]It's been a while since we did a combat; let's see what I remember of GnG rules. 

initiative 1d20+2=17
defense 1d20+6=19

Move action to help provide cover to the gnoll leader, drawing bow as part of that move action.  Standard action to cast entangle, save DC 13, to catch as many of the advancing grell as possible without entangling any allies.  Entangle is my only prepared spell.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 17, 2007)

Ershe catches on to the situation immediately. As shocking as this is, it's not by any means unexpected for him. He had known all along that his father was by no means above such crude means of getting his way. 

 The main thing in the way of his acting immediately is Adokul. The newcomers know him, as expected since they're fellow lackeys of Urshak. But he surprises Ershe by not immediately jumping to their aid. It could, of course, be a ploy - the others aren't yet near enough to lend him support, so perhaps he is playing for time out of cowardice. 

 A tough decision, but it has to be made fast. Ershe goes with his gut feeling - Adokul sounded sincere. For now, he'll have the benefit of the doubt. 

 "Back off, you fools!" he yells out to the newcomers. "You're going against the word of the elders and the good of the krel. You're outnumbered and outmatched. Run away."

 Even as he shouts, the young shaman is reaching for his belt and unhitching a long, gnarled twig of oak from its fastening there. He looks to see who is most gravely wounded among his allies, and moves to heal them with the wand. 


 [sblock=OOC]Initiative 1d20+0 = 1

 Defense 1d20+6 = 12

 Use a charge of my Wand of Cure Light Wounds on whoever is in worst shape (but still alive) among the gnolls and friendly grell. 2 life pips healed.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2007)

*Round 1*

Borthi, another arrow fitted, raises his bow but does not shoot.

Washi, Wormis and Kornah rush forwards. Washi leaps and dodges around the forest clutter. Kornah and Wormis tend to just crash through it.

Assaq declares the parties good intentions and moves to cover Urthe. He has made but a step in the direction of Urthe before her two companions react - stepping up to intercept the grell hunter. Only a barked command by Urthe prevents them from engaging. Urthe growls something else and the two gnolls form a protective wall between her danger. Assaq has to settle for standing some ten feet in front of Urthe. Swinging around he casts his spell.

Behind assaq the gnolls begin to howl. From the direction of the camp, and the surrounding forest, come numerous responses.

"Don't do it Assaq!" shouts Borthi, bringing his bow around to target Assaq. He releases. Assaq receives a bruising blow to the shoulder. But he holds his concentration and casts successfully. The plants around and underneath the three charging grell begin to reach out and wrap themselves around Washi, Wormis and Kornah. Washi leaps and bounds out of range of the spell, but Wormis and Kornah are both caught inside the spell area. Wormis is wrapped up in the long strong branches of a tree vine. Kornah, for the moment, manages to remain un-entangled.

"You fools! They will kill us all for sure if we don't have the witch as hostage!" screams Washi.

Mogro stares at the approaching grell with a look of confusion on his face. No one said anything about another group of grell. What is going on?

Adokul rages against the grell from Horak-krel, for a moment losing himself in his emotion.

Ershe's approach to the gnolls, like Assaq's before him, is pointedly rebuffed. It is clear that the two gnoll warriors will cut Ershe down if he steps within range. Urthe shakes her head, and motions for Ershe to keep his distance. Ershe also gets the feeling that Urthe has something readied, a spell more than likely.

[sblock=Round 1 Notes]
Borthi readied action.
Borthi attack 24 vs Assaq defence 19 = 5 overkill.
* Dam 8 - Soak 9 = 0 wounds.
* Con check 19+3 vs DC10.
Assaq (entangle, 400 ft + 40 ft radius)
* Washi Refl 25 vs DC 13 - evades, escapes spell area.
* Wormis Refl 8 vs DC 13 - entangled.
* Kornah Refl 18 vs DC 13 - evades, still in spell area.
Urthe readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 19, 2007)

Washi said:
			
		

> "You fools! They will kill us all for sure if we don't have the witch as hostage!"



"Then you will die," responds Assaq, unmoved.  "You should not have come here.  Mogro!  Adokul!  Don't just stand there, stop them getting closer!"

[sblock=ooc]From the round 1 notes, it looks like all the other grell act before us?  If so, I'll wait to see what they do before acting.  Assaq intends to shoot at Borthi, but if Washi and/or Kornah manage to close with the gnolls, he might engage them in melee instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 19, 2007)

Adokul rise his bow (I have a bow right?) and shoot to kill at Washi. "I'm my own master, you will not tell me what to do. Nor will say anything else when you are dead!"
OOC: Attack: (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1381602) don't know what attack bonus do I have.
Short bow damage: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1381612 I'm assuming Adokul to have a shortbow


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Mogro can't help but stand confused... and then become angry.  A waste.  That's all this was.  A waste of his time, energy, and emotion.  If this was the end result of all of this... these grell messing up whatever attempts at negotiation with the gnolls they were accomplishing... only for all of them to be struck down by said gnolls when the rest of them come out of their barricade... then he would have no part of it.

Mogro rushes over to where Champion is tied off, then unties his horse.  He climbs up into the saddle and addresses the entire group of grell... both his party and the newcomers.

"Our efforts here have been destroyed.  I will not attack our bretheren... regardless of how stupid there actions have just been... but I will also not stay here only to be cut down by these gnolls when they undoubtably believe we have betrayed them.

If the krel thinks so little of my beliefs that they would throw them in my face like this... then my efforts here are through!"

Mogro then takes off on horseback and begins the long, arduous ride back to his home.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 2*

The gnoll howls fill the forest.

Washi slows to a halt some fifteen feet in front of the party. She still holds her short sword, but does not take a fighting stance. She glances around the faces of the four grell in the party. "We still have time to grab the witch. Listen to the howls - they are coming. If we have nothing to bargain with, we are dead. By the spirits, they are gnolls!"

Borthi snarls as he watches Assaq cast his spell over Washi and the others.   Borthi reloads, but pauses, glancing over at Washi, as if uncertain what to do. He keeps his bow loosely pointed in the direction of the party and the gnolls behind them, however.

Assaq readies his bow to shoot Borthi, but holds the action as Borthi pauses.

Urthe and her two guards watch the exchange carefully. Occasionally growled comments pass between them, but Urthe seems to be keeping her companions in check for the moment. But they maintain their wary, defensive stances.

Meanwhile, in the area of Assaq's spell Wormis struggles mightily to free himself. He is unsuccessful. Kornah successfully remains free, but is only able to move a short way towards the edge of the spell area.

"Assaq!" screams Kornah. "Release us from this infernal spell or I will make you regret it. Spirits help me I will." Beneath the bravado there is an undercurrent of fear in the big grell's voice.

Adokul finishes loading his bow. He draws and aims at Washi. 

Borthi swings his bow to bear on Adokul. "Don't do it you little runt. Or I _will_ stick you!"

Assaq, bow still at the ready, brings it up to bear on Borthi.

Washi glances around her, peering intently into the forest surrounding the meeting site. She freezes then turns back to the party.

"See, now you are dead!" she hisses. "You deserve to be slaughtered for your stupidity!" 

[sblock=Perception DC 12]Approaching through the forest on the left and right of the party can be seen a number of gnolls. About 5. They could not have got there from the gnoll camp this fast - they much have been circling around as the party talked to Urthe. They are about 100 feet or so away. It will take them about a round to get within charge range. Close enough to charge in Round 4, in other words.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I usually write up the round summaries as I go, posting when everyone has posted, or a couple of days have passed. I don't usually interrupt round posts mid sequence. PbP games are slow enough. But in this situation (the stand off) it seemed the best thing to do. 

Adokul's shot will trigger Borthi's readied action, which will trigger Assaq's.

Mogro's and Ershe's turns are still to come in the initiative sequence.

As for the last bit (the gnolls in the forest), I was going to give that to you at the end of the round. But seeing as we have a moment, I thought I would throw it in there now.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 20, 2007)

> "See, now you are dead!" she hisses. "You deserve to be slaughtered for your stupidity!"




"We were dead the moment we stepped out of the forest, if these gnolls wished it.  And yet we stand.  As for you...   if you throw down your weapons now, you may yet live long enough to stand trial before the elders." Assaq responds, arrow still at the ready.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 21, 2007)

"Mogro! Mogro, wait! The krel did not do this. Kharad Fall does not speak for the krel - not yet. Not unless we let it." 

 A part of him wants to give chase, but he knows he won't catch Mogro on horseback... and after all, it's up to him. He can only hope that his words got through. 

 Turning back to the gate crashers, Ershe regards them with narrowed eyes, tensed and ready to invoke a second spell of ensnarement to compliment Assaq's if any of the free ones try to run.


OOC: Ready action to cast Entangle if any of the grell should try to flee.


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2007)

*Round 2 continued*

Adokul pays no heed to Borthi's warning and moves to shoot. As does Borthi. Assaq shoots first. Assaq'a arrow takes Borthi as he is just about to fire, throwing off his aim. Adokul shoots Washi. Washi clutches at the bloody arrow, a stunned look on her face.

"When the learns you sided with the gnolls, you will never be permitted to return to your fall," hisses Washi.

"And if you do I will kill you myself!" bellows Kornah.

Ershe readies himself to cast entangle should any of the grell attempt to flee.

Mogro, seeing his avenues of escape closing, kicks his mount into a canter.

[sblock=Round 2 Notes]
Assaq 18 vs Borthi 13 = 5 overkill
* Dam 11 vs Soak 4 = 7 wounds.
* * Borthi is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls.
Borthi 14 vs Adokul 17 = miss.
Adokul 15 vs Washi 6 = 9 overkill
* Damage 12 vs Soak 2 = 10 wounds.
* * Washi is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls.

A quick recap. PC's are at the centre of the clock. Urthe and companions are at 12 o'clock, about 10-15 feet away. The camp lies beyond them. Gnolls can be see/heard coming from that direction. Washi is at 5 o'clock, some 15 feet from the PC's. Kornah and Wormis are further back, about 50 feet from the PC's. Borthi is a little further back, outside the area of Assaq's spell. Gnolls are approaching through the forest from 10 o'clock and 3 o'clock. They will be still outside charging range for round 3. Mogro is heading off along the lines of 8 o'clock.

Wounded: Urthe's companions (seriously and critically), Borthi and Washi (moderately).[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Nov 23, 2007)

Assaq clenches his teeth in frustration at Adokul's attack just when things seemed close to a peaceful resolution again.  But his choice is made; these traitors cannot be allowed to ruin the negotiations.  Seeing that Washi is so close, he aims his second arrow at her, hoping to bring her down before she can close to melee range.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2007)

*"I'm my own master now. You should leave now or perish here, it is your choice." *Adokul states coldly. He knew that if didn't attack the traitors, the gnolls will not be so certain if they should treat them like allies or enemies. He draw his short sword, and place himself in front of Assaq. *"Keep shooting her, she'll taste my blade if she approach too close"* Adokul says with a smile.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 24, 2007)

Ershe's stomach churns as Adokul lets his arrow fly with Washi making no attempt to defend herself, and even more so as he hears his next words.

 "Stop this!" he cries, rounding on the two of them. "They're fools, but they are still our people. The gnolls' judgment on them will be harsh enough. What you are doing is murder. Washi! Back off and lay down your sword, and you may still have some slim chance of living out the day."


OOC: Obviously this is dependent on Washi still being standing by Ershe's turn. If not I'll edit.


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 3*

Washi glowers at the two three grell standing between her and the gnoll witch. Its obvious that they are not going to support her actions, or let her through to get at the witch herself. Their play has failed, and there is only one thing to do. 

Washi glances her two companions, still entangled, then at the approaching gnolls. "Release them from your spell Assaq, or they will be butchered. Please."

With that she turns and runs. 

Ershe gives Washi a moment to get clear, then casts his spell. Once more the vegetation goes wild. But Washi, even wounded, is again too agile to be caught. Although she is caught in the area of the spell.

The approaching gnolls begin to fan out slightly. Three head for the knot of grell and gnolls including Urthe and the party. Two make for Kornah and Wormis. They carry short spears and small shields.

Urthe and her companions watch the events unfolding.

Wormis despite his size, remains unable to free himself from the grasp of the plants. Kornah, pausing momentarily to see if Wormis is free, is once more bound by the vegetation. 

"Get out of here Borthi!" shout Wormis. "There is nothing you can do!"

Assak, seeing that Washi posses no more threat to Urthe, lowers his bow.

Borthi begins to back away, keeping is bow ready. For a moment it seems that he will fire one last Parthian shot. But in the end, he turns and flees into the forest.

Adokul drops his bow and draws his sword. But it becomes apparent that he no longer needs it. He no longer needs it to protect Urthe from Washi at least.

Mogro continues to makes his way away from the camp until the events behind him give him pause, and cause to reconsider.

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to hold off posting round 4 for a day to give DEFCON a chance to post his Round 3 (and 4 obviously). But I thought I would get this up now to give everyone a chance to think about the next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2007)

Adokul sheath his sword, and watch the events unfold.


----------



## covaithe (Nov 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I don't mean to step on Mogro's toes; if his round 3 action changes the situation significantly I'm willing to change this.  But I wanted to post this now while I was thinking about it.[/sblock]

Assaq quickly replaces the arrow in his quiver, and turns to the gnoll leader, careful not to point a weapon toward her.  He begins speaking rapidly, in an urgent tone, gesturing to Ershe at one point.  

[sblock=trader]"Please believe that these fools were acting against the orders of my tribe's elders.  You have every right to kill them for their crime, but we would consider it a favor if you would spare their lives so that they might face justice at the hands of our elders.  As a token of our good faith, may we offer to magically heal the wounds these traitors have caused?  Ershe here can draw on the power of nature for healing, and I carry a healing wand."[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2007)

Ershe quietly unbuckles his scimitar from his belt and drops it to the floor, watching Assaq and trying in vain to glean the meaning of his words. He can only hope that he is interceding on behalf of the transgressing grell.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mogro leads Champion through the trees as the sounds of yelling receed behind him.  "What a fool I have been!  I have been played the fool!  Why send us our here?  Why?!?  WHY?!?"

This last word he screams in frustration, and the sounds ring out through the trees.  He grits his teeth and turns his head back towards the gnoll camp... anger overtaking him.  He reaches up and strokes the mane of his steed, listening to the shouts of his brethren as they try and negotiate some sort of settlement.  Mogro stands silently and closes his eyes... allowing the anger to pass.

A few moments later Mogro hears the sounds of crunching snow.  He opens his eyes and sees Borthi running in his direction.  The look of panic and sadness in his eyes tells him that whatever they had planned obviously has failed... and this sparks a little bit of hope in Mogro's heart.

"Borthi!" he shouts to him as he darts through the forest.  "Did you fail at your assigned task?!?  Have you been punished for your actions against Horak-krel?  Heh heh... good."

With a sense of satisfaction, he begins leading his mount back to the gnoll encampment.  Maybe their actions our here were not all for naught like he thought.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 4* 

Ershe disarms himself. 

Washi leaps and dodges, but is unable to remain free. A moments hesitation, and she is once more caught by the writhing vegetation. She screams with frustration.

The largest of the approaching gnolls shouts something, two of the gnoll interlopers change direction, setting off after Borthi. The remaining two stay with the large leader. They don't slow down. They don't lower their weapons. They charge the three grell standing in front of Urthe. The largest, marked by a scar running across his face, slams into Assaq. Assaq manages to turn aside the gnoll's spear, but the impact staggers the grell for a moment. Ershe, weaponless, is gifted a bloody gash that bleeds profusely. Only Adokul manages to evade the attack. 

Urthe howls something in her native tongue and leaps into the fray. She grasps the spear arm of scar face. The larger gnoll shrugs her off. Urthe's two companions move forward, protecting the small gnoll. Heated words pass back and forth between the two gnolls. The other two gnolls, Scar face's companions pause, uncertain what to do. They don't press their advantage, giving the three grell a moment's respite to step back.

[sblock=Sense Motive DC15]Urthe seems to be insisting that Scar Face stop attacking the grell. Scar Face obviously does not wish to, but Urthe's commands carry some weight it seems. Enough to make him obey? Its not clear at this point.[/sblock]

Wormis and Kornah both struggle to free themselves. Neither are successful.

Borthi continues to flee.

*Paused*

Assaq ...

Adokul ...

Mogro ...

[sblock=Round 4 Notes]Gnoll 1 17 vs Assaq 17 = hit, no overkill.
* Dam 7 vs Soak 9 = 0 wounds.
Gnoll 2 21 vs Ershe 11 = 10 overkill
* Dam 14 vs Soak 7 = 7 wounds.
* * Ershe is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls.
Gnoll 3 11 vs Adokul 18 = miss.
Urthe 14 vs Gnoll 1 15 = miss.
Adokul, Ershe and Assaq still within melee range, if they wish to attack back, no move required. The 'step back' was most just descriptive. But they may also disengage cleanly if they wish to. Ershe's sword is still at his feet, close enough to pick up.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2007)

Adokul will parry any incoming attack. "Tell her to stop Assaq. Now!" he says i grell.

OOC: Total defence.


----------



## covaithe (Nov 30, 2007)

"I think she told them to stop.  Ershe, get behind me.  Here," Assaq says.  He steps to Ershe's side, drawing his healing wand, and applies it to the fresh wounds.  

[sblock=ooc]Sense motive 1d20+2=21
1 charge of CLW cures 2 wounds, 47 charges remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Nov 30, 2007)

Ershe complies, staggering a little as he steps behind Assaq. He draws his own oaken healing wand, applying it to his own wounds, and between that and Assaq's help the bleeding has mostly stopped. 

 He covers himself with his shield, but otherwise remains passive. It's obviously up to Urthe now to find a peaceful solution. 

 At his side Vashi growls, tensed and ready to pounce on the aggressors. Ershe lays a calming hand on her head and she relaxes a little, though she still seems agitated.


 [sblock=OOC]Sense Motive 1d20+3 = 22

 Another 2 points healed - 3 remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Mogro moves closer to the battle to see the interloper grell stuck within the twisting foliage, and the gnolls in a shouting match with each other.  His three companions stand quietly to the side watching the events unfold, and Mogro begins moving their way.

"I heard one of the others running off through the woods.  I assumed their ill-advised attack did not succeed.  How do you all fare?  This has all been something that is going to play out badly when we all return home.  I can feel it."


----------



## doghead (Dec 2, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 4 continued*

Assaq pulls Ershe behind him, and uses his wand to Cure some of the grell shaman's wounds.

Adokul takes advantage of the respite to step back and bring up his weapon. He takes a defensive stance.

Mogro closes the gap between himself and his companions. The two warrior companions of Scar Face eye the mounted grell warily. The low growls and raised spears clearly intending to warn Mogro, and his companions, not to try anything. But the gnoll warriors make no move to try anything themselves at this stage.

More gnolls, howling and barking, begin to appear from the forest between the meeting site and the gnoll camp. Of the have dozen in sight, a couple of them are warriors, but not all. But all of them are armed in some way.

[sblock=Round 4 Notes]
Ershe healed 2 pips, lightly wounded (5 pips), no penalty to rolls.
The new arrivals will be in closing range next round.[/sblock]

*Round 5*

Ershe does a little curing of his own. The wound finally closes, but remains red and tender.

Washi goes still, letting the vegetation hold her, conserving her strength.

Scar Face, sensing that the grell are not going to fight back (or perhaps confident of his warriors ability to hold them, turns on Urthe.

Scar Face steps up to Urthe. He towers above her, but the small gnoll doesn't step back. He growls something, she responds. Scar Face doesn't seem to like what he hears. They argue, back and forth. Scar Face face gets angrier and angrier, punctuating his points with his spear.

The other warrior gnolls, both Urthe's and Scar Face's, shift and stir uneasily. The newly arrived gnolls slow as they approach the the centre of the meeting site. Their howls and barks die away as they drift in, forming a loose circle centred around their Urthe and Scar Face and including the four grell within it. Slowly their numbers swell as more gnolls arrive from the camp. 

Scar face turns and addresses the surrounding gnolls, now numbering around a score. Among them about a dozen appear to be warriors, armed with shields and spears. But all of the others are armed in some way, either with daggers or clubs or spears. Scar Face barks and growls something. Some respond with angry howls and by waving weapons. But not all. Not even a majority. Urthe responds. Her comments are met with low growls of approval by many. The argument goes back and forth. Gestures and looks indicate clearly that the grell, both the four who set off at the krell's request, and the three that followed at Urshak's bidding. 

Initially it seems that Scar Face does not have the support he needs. But at some point something changes. He changes tack? His comments get low growls of approval from many, and despite her efforts, Urthe seems to struggle to claw back the lost ground.

[sblock=Round 5 Notes]
Ershe healed 2 pips, lightly wounded (3 pips), no penalty to rolls.

OK, flying by the seat of my pants a bit here - trying to keep things from dragging without running anyone over. The above argument probably represents about a minute (10 rounds). It assumes no interrupting actions on your PC's part, but they are free to interrupt, or do something else, if you wish. Ask questions if you have them. If nothing happens to alter the above, I'll pick it up at the top of round 16.

During this time, Assaq's entangle will end, freeing Washi. Loosely enclosed by the gnolls, she stays where she is for the moment. Ershe's spell, entangling Wormis and Kornah, still has couple of minutes remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 2, 2007)

Assaq listens to the debate tensely, uncomfortable at not understanding, but not yet willing to interrupt Urthe for an explanation at what might be a crucial moment.  Clearly it relates to the grell, but which set?  Or possibly both?  To the others, he says quietly, "The scarred one looks like trouble.  If he gains the gnolls' support, I do not think they will be inclined to peace.  Look to your wounds, and be ready if we need to fight our way clear."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mogro looks down at Assaq from the back of Champion.  "Just follow behind me.  Champion will clear us a path back to home if we need to leave, isn't that right?  He pats the horse on the side of its neck.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2007)

*"Lets hope the female to be more convincent"* Adokul states


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2007)

Ershe nods briefly to his companions. With luck it seems that the gnoll shaman's words will win the day, but if not it would be well to be prepared. He stands ready to protect himself as best he can if thinks get uglier than they are. 


 OOC: Ready action to cast Barkskin defensively on himself if the gnolls end up hostile.


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2007)

*Round 16-20*

Urthe begins to talk. Her voice is low, drawing in the gnolls. They are a hostile audience, several times drowning out the small gnoll with howls and barks, urged on by Scar Face and his companions. Urthe rides out these times in silence, then continues. Slowly the mood of her audience turns. Scar Face continues to heckle and goad the others. But fewer gnolls join in the heckling, much to the frustration of Scar Face. Urthe's minority of supporters slowly grows into slim majority. Scar Face growls something and it seems to be over.

Scar Face makes a gesture, and most of the warriors among the gnolls begin to fan out in a circle around Washi, Wormis and Kornah. There are about a dozen in all, almost all armed with spear and shield. They vary in age, with some obviously quite young, and some quite old.

Urthe turns to the four grell. 

[sblock=Speak Trader]"I do what I can. Ji'or wanted all you all killed. I convince them you are not party to raid. But the others ... " She shrugs. "They, my people, are afraid. I ask them to go in unknown places. I ask them to try new measures. I can not push them any more. They are angry. Ji'or calls them back to old ways. I cannot push him any more. I cannot be seen to challenge Ji'or. He has protected us well. He is a strong warrior."[/sblock]

Scar Face glares at the four grell as Urthe talks to them. His fingers curl and uncurl around the haft of his spear. His stance is stiff and tense. His eyes glitter with hatred. Urthe does not seem to be spared.

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 17]Scar Face/Ji'or has conceded some ground this time. But he will not give up. He will always be your enemy. He will continue to oppose Urthe and her plan to establish peaceful relations with the grell.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sense Motive DC 21]Scar Face/Ji'or is a bully. While many may long for the certainty of the old ways (even if it leads to certain destruction) and follow him willingly, others seem to be more intimidated into following. Of the dozen warriors, about half move quickly, the rest take their places more slowly. Many glance back in Urthe's direction.[/sblock]

Urthe continues, ignoring Scar Face.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"When ji'or command, the tribe will kill them. He wait for the spell to end. If your friends fight well, their bodies will be respected. You can take them home. If not ..." once more she shrugs. "Tell them to fight well. Tell them to prepare their spirit for return journey."[/sblock]

[sblock=Round 16-20 Notes]Bother, I got my spell casters back to front. So Washi didn't become free after Assaq's spell ended. And given the positioning, Ershe's spell would still be covering Wormis and Kornah. Ershe spell will last 40 rounds. He cast it in round 3. So it has about 20 rounds or 2 minutes to go.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 6, 2007)

Assaq listens to Urthe, noticing but ignoring the hateful stare of the scarred gnoll, then nods slowly.

[sblock=trader]"That is just.  I will tell them."[/sblock]

He turns to Washi, Wormis, and Kornah.  "Bad news.   When the spell ends, you will be killed," he gestures to the circling guards.  "If you fight well, we will be allowed to take your bodies home for the pyre.  I..." he hesitates.   "I am sorry.  You are fools, but you meant to serve the krel.  Fight well.  Show them what it means to be grell, and your deaths may not be wasted."

[sblock=ooc]Assaq is so tactful!

sense motive 1d20+2=20.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Mogro sits upon his horse, waiting for this whole sordid scene to finish playing out.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2007)

Ershe gives a ragged sigh at Assaq's translation to the condemened grell. This is precisely what he had hoped to avoid.

 On the bright side, though, at least it seems they themselves will be spared the same fate.

 He remains ready to invoke the land's protection on himself if the fragile truce collapses.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2007)

Adokul face seems inalterable.


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 21-25*

Wormis, Washi and Kornah stare at Assaq, appalled at what they hear. Wormis begins to thrash around, screaming wordlessly as he struggles, fruitlessly,  to free himself. 

Kornah just stares at the four grell outside the area of the spell. Emotions scud across his simple face. He glances from face to face. "What are you going to do Assaq? You are going to help us, yes? ... Ershe, you can explain to them? ... Mogro? We are friends right? We used to play sticks."

Washi's face twists in a sneer. "Don't waste your breath Wormis. They are not going to do anything. They are just going to stand and watch. They have chosen the gnolls over us." She turns to the four companions. "Do you think the krell will take you back when they learn what you did? Do you think they will ever accept a shaman who stood by and watched his people being butchered, Ershe? Do you think any regiment will take someone like that, Mogro? You had better grab your gear and run Adokul. Run far away, for when word of this gets around, you will never find a bed in any krell in Hella. Or if you do, it will come with a knife across the throat." She glares at Assaq, then spits on the ground. "You will learn what the animals that you hunt feel like Assaq."

"You will all learn. You will be driven away with sticks, like unwanted dogs. If they don't kill you first. If they don't I will, later."

Kornah begins to cry. The big grell kicks and thrashes at the plants which hold him tight. The sight of it drives his brother into a frenzy of rage.

The gnoll warrior close the circle around the three entangled grell. Scar Face raises his shield and spear and holws. In response, about half of the gnoll warriors likewise how and slam their spears against their shields.

On the other side of the four companions, Urthe mutters a few words, and with a gesture to the spirits, touches one of her warrior companions. The arrow slowly works its way out of the wound and falls to the ground, but blood still drips from the wound. They talk in low growls between themselves.

[sblock=Round 21-25 Notes]
Urthe casts CureLightWounds, 
* Tan Ji'Bar is now seriously wounded, -2 to rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Dec 8, 2007)

"What I hunt never has time to feel fear," Assaq snaps, stung by Washi's words despite himself.  "And it's not the gnolls I choose over you, it's the krel.  If we help you escape, there will be war.  Other grell will die.  Innocents, unlike you.  I won't sacrifice Hussik or Merga or Jurhai or anyone else to save your worthless hide."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 8, 2007)

Adokul smiles *"And who will tell this to anyone?"*


----------



## Autumn (Dec 8, 2007)

Ershe says nothing, his expression one of sad acceptance. Washi's words are barbed, but they do not penetrate him and he feels no need to respond. He is sure in the knowledge that he has not betrayed his people.

 It is a sad fact that Washi is obviously equally sure of the same thing for herself. Ershe knows many in the krel will share her view, and that is unfortunate. There will be conflict, and discord. 

 All of this is unfornate, but for now the choice has been made. He has acted according to his conscience, and now the consequences must play out.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mogro looks down at the three grel caught in the twisting vines and he shakes his head in anger after Washi finishes her little speech.  "You came here looking to start a war... well you are now in one.  Don't get mad at us because you were not skilled enough to win it."

He climbs down from Champion and takes a few steps at the capture grel and points at them.  "You KNEW we were coming here on a mission of peace and discovery.  Are you all really SO STUPID as to think we would suddenly change our minds and help you slaughter these gnolls just because you showed up?!?  Huh?!?  You can't really be THAT DUMB, can you?!?  I am sorry... but the krel will not think we betrayed them by allowing you to to be killed... they will think that you and those that convinced you to come were too stupid and reckless to do your job correctly.  And I will personally see to it that your names go down in our histories as the band of idiots who actually thought they could take down an entire gnoll encampment by themselves."

"When one goes to war, one must be prepared to face one's own death.  So stand up and accept your death like true warriors.  Stop your blubbering.  You lost the war.  Deal with it."

Mogro then returns to his horse and climbs back up onto it.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2007)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 26 - 43*

Kornah straightens up and wipes his snotty nose. "I am not _stupid_. I don't like you any more Mogro. You can't come to our fall any more." He stares at Mogro defiantly.

Washi twists around and begins to talk urgently to Wormis and Kornah. She pitches her voice low, low enough that the other two grell need to lean forwards to hear, too low for the four companions to catch what she is saying.

Scar Face continues to urge on the gnoll warriors. Every now and then he turns to sneer at the four companions. Occasionally he growls something. His warrior companions, who have drifted around to his side of the circle, snicker to themselves.

Ershe's spell disappears. For a moment, everything seems suspended in time. 

Scar Face roars, slamming his shield and spear together. Urthe begins to quietly chant something from behind the four companions. Fog boils up from the ground, filling the centre of the circle of gnolls, obscuring the three grell from view. The gnoll warriors take a few faltering steps then come to an awkward halt, shields and spears up. A couple charge into the fog. Those that can see him turn to look to Scar Face. Scar Face roars commands. 

Meanwhile, on the far side of the fog, Washi, Wormis and Kornah erupt from the fog, dragging tendrils of mist along in their wake. Washi dives between two gnolls. One gnoll turns to try, unsuccessfully, and stab Washi with his spear. Wormis slams into his side, knocking him back several feet. Kornah pounds along on Washi's heels. Seeing his brother brought to a halt, he begins to slow. Wormis yells for him to 'keep running'.

Shouts erupt form those gnolls that have seen the three condemned grell escaping. Scar Face roars more commands.

Urthe ceases her chanting long enough to say something in Trader before continuing with her chanting once again.

[sblock=Speak Trader]"If Ji'or win, there will not be peace between grell and gnoll."[/sblock]

[sblock=Round Notes 26 - 43]
Washi Tumble check 7.
* Gnoll AoO 9 vs 13 = miss.
Wormis Bull Rush 18 vs 9 = 10 feet push back.

Washi and Kornah have covered about 60-70 feet, putting them about 20 feet outside the gnoll circle. Wormis was slowed a little by his engagement with the gnoll (but not much actually, given the 10 feet push back) and is about 5 feet behind. 

If the circle of gnolls is a clock, the four PC's are at about 6, about 10 feet back from the cirlce. Urthe and her warriors are further behind the PC's. Scar Face is at about 8 o'clock. Washi and Co have broken out at around 1 o'clock. The four PC's can see them, Scar Face probably can not.

Lets have new initiative rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2007)

Ershe may not understand the gnoll shaman's words, but her intent is clear enough. His heart gives a leap as he realises that the transgressing grell may still have a chance to escape their brutal fate. 

 He aims to add to Urthe's own work, invoking another fog bank to extend her own as soon as the hostile gnolls manage to get free of it. 


  OOC: Cast Fog Cloud, aiming to place its furthest extent right at the grell's heels so that they are obscured from view and any pursuit will have to go through the full extent of the fog bank.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Mogro watches as the other grell attempt their escape and the other gnolls try to take them down.  He shakes his head as these two abstinate forces on both sides get ready to kill each other and then he sighs... waiting patiently for this whole sordid scene to finish up already.

He turns to Assaq and says to him "Tell the female gnoll that if we have no control over the other grell and if she has no control over the scarred gnoll and his men... then there's no point in either of us staying here.  I came here expecting to take an active hand... not to wait for these no-named forces to decimate each other.  Personally, I don't care which of the two sides win... because everything is out of my control.  And I'm tired of watching this unfold."


----------



## covaithe (Dec 20, 2007)

Assaq stares at the gnoll shaman in wordless consternation, for a moment, then abruptly turns to Mogro.  "Mogro, you're right.  No point in just watching."

With that, Assaq draws an arrow and lets it fly at the big scar-faced gnoll.

"I don't know what this crazy gnoll shaman is playing at, but Scarface is definitely an enemy."

[sblock=ooc]initiative 22[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2008)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 44*

Urthe continues her low chanting.

Scar Face pauses, the listening to the shouting coming from the other side of the fog cloud. Realisation dawns. Suddenly he begins shouting. With the exception of a few that continue to give chase, the gnoll warriors slowly begin to turn their attention first to Ji'or, the Scar Faced warrior, then to Urthe, the small shaman. 

Assak lets fly at Scar Face. The arrow rips through fur and leather, but fails to make any lasting impression.

Scar Face charges the grell ranger. Assaq evades the spear thrust and shrugs off the impact.

Half a dozen of the gnoll warriors follow the Scar Face into the fray.

Mogro wheels his mount out of the way of the charging gnoll warriors.

One warrior joins Scar Face in besetting Assaq. The ranger takes a spear shaft across the head, leaving his ears ringing somewhat.

Another falls upon Adokul. The grell neatly side steps the attack. Adokul's counter fails to find its mark.

Ershe is attacked before he can cast. The blow is weak, but the shaman loses his spell.

A second gnoll joins the attack on Adokul. Once again the grell slides around the attack.

A third gnoll comes at Assaq from the side. This time the gnoll draws  a little blood.

The last gnoll cautiously approaches Mogro. He stabs at the mounted grell but is unable to do any harm.

Washi, Wormis and Kornah continue to flee. A couple of gnoll warriors follow. 

The remaining handfull of gnoll warriors mill around uncertainly. 

Around the fringes of the melee, several older gnolls grab the younger ones, pulling them away from danger. Other gnolls pull knives or grab rocks and branches from the the ground. A couple close in on Urthe, haranguing the small shaman. But her two companions keep the others at a safe distance.

[sblock=Round 44 Notes]
Assaq 18 vs Scar Face 18 = hit, 0 overkill.
* Dam 5 vs Soak 7 = 0 damage.
Scar Face 15 vs Asaq 13 = 2 overkill
* Damage 8 vs Soak 9 = 0 damage.
Gnoll Warrior A 18 vs Assaq 12 = 6 overkill
* Damage 12 vs Soak 9 = 3 wounds
* * Assaq is lightly wounded, no effect on rolls.
Gnoll B 9 vs Adokul 23 = Miss.
Adokul 9 vs 13 = miss.
Gnol C 13 vs Ershe 11 = 2 overkill
* damage 8 vs Soak 7 = 1 wound.
* * Ershe is lightly wounded, no penalty to rolls.
* * Ershe Concentration Check 11 vs DC 13.
Gnoll D 22 vs Adokul 24 = miss.
Gnoll E 18 vs Assaq 15 = 3 overkill.
* Damage 11 vs Soak 9 = 2 wounds, now 5 wounds.
* * Assaq is still lightly wounded.
Gnoll F 25 vs Mogro 23 = 2 overkill.
* Damage 10 vs Soak 10 = 0 wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Jan 1, 2008)

"A little help here, Mogro," shouts Assaq, dropping his bow and readying sword and shield.  "Don't just stand there!"

Assaq attacks Scarface again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 1, 2008)

*"This day is you last"* states Adokul coldly, trying to put a sneak blade into Scarface flank, trying to avoid his two attackers.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mogro looks down from the saddle of his horse at the gnoll that attacked him and he shakes his head.  "This is your stand?  So be it."  He then draws his bastardsword and swings it at the gnoll.


----------



## doghead (Jan 3, 2008)

ic - Underdogs

*Round 45*

Assak discards his bow and readies his sword and shield.

Mogro draws his sword and swings at the gnoll before him. The gnoll ducks the blade.

Scar Face bull rushes Assaq, pushing the grell ranger back ten feet towards Urthe and her companions. The two other gnolls attacking Assaq strike out at the ranger as he is bundled past, but they are unable to hit him.

Urthe casts. A burst of light _flares_ in front of the gnoll warrior champion. Scar Face snarls and shakes his head.

Urthe's two companions step out slightly as Assaq is pushed back into them. From either side of the ranger they stab at Scar Face. Despite their own wounds, one at least is able to find his target.

Adokul makes a move for the exposed back of Scar Face. Its a risky move, exposing his back in turn to the to two gnolls threatening him. But taken by surprise, the gnolls are unable to take advantage of the situation. But unfortunately, neither is Adokul.

The two gnoll warriors fighting Adokul follow up on the rogue. This time they have the advantage, and take it to land a couple of blows to the grell rogue. 

Likewise, the two gnolls fighting Assaq follow up on the ranger, joining the swirling melee centred around Scar Face. Unable to get at their original adversary, they throw themselves upon Urthe's two companions. Neither aggressor is able to land a blow.

The gnoll facing off with Mogro stabs once more at the mounted Mogro, but again is unable to find his target.

The gnoll facing Ershe once more attempts to spit the grell shaman. The blade scrapes the grell's armour, but doesn't penetrate.

Ershe draws his scimitar and responds, carving the gnoll a nasty wound.

A rock sails past Mogro's head, thrown by an elderly gnoll from the sidelines. It followed shortly by a short length of wood thrown by a nearby female.

[sblock=Round 45 Notes]
Mogro 12 vs Gnoll F 20 = miss
Assaq AoO 18 vs 13 = 5 overkill
* Damage 13 vs Soak 7 = 5 wounds.
* * Scar Face is lightly wounded.
Scar Face 19 vs Assaq 12 = Success, 5 ft. + 5 ft.
Gnoll A AoA 6 vs Assaq 10 = miss
Gnoll E AoO 14 vs Assaq 16 = miss
Scar Face Fort Save 9 = fail.
* Scar Face is dazzled until round 55, -1 to hit.
Urthe Companion A 17 vs Scar Face 11 = 6 overkill
* Damage 12 vs Soak 7 = 5 wounds, 10 wounds total
* * Scar Face is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls
Urthe Companion B 8 vs Scar Face 13 = miss.
Gnoll B AoO 14 vs Adokul 16 = miss
Gnoll D AoO 7 vs Adokul 18 = miss
Adokul 20 vs Scar Face 24 = miss
Gnoll B 14 vs Adokul 8 = 6 overkill
* Damage 11 vs Soak 7 = 5 wounds.
* * Adokul is lightly wounded
Gnoll D 27 vs Adokul 23 = 4 overkill
* Damage 10 vs Soak 7 = 3 wounds, total 8 wounds.
* * Adokul is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls.
Gnoll A 15 vs Urthe Companion A 17 = miss.
Gnoll E 7 vs Urthe Companion B 18 = miss.
Gnoll F 16 vs Mogro 23 = miss.
Gnoll C 10 vs Ershe 9 = 1 overkill
* Damage 6 vs Soak 7 = 0 wounds.
* * Ershe lightly wounded.
Ershe 18 vs Gnoll C 13 = 5 overkill
* Damage 11 vs Soak 5 = 6 wounds
* * Gnoll C is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls.
Gnoll rock thrower 8 vs 16 = miss.
Gnoll branch thrower 9 vs 12 = miss.

Status
* * Assaq is lightly wounded, no penalty to rolls.
* * Ershe is lightly wounded, no penalty to rolls.
* * Adokul is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls.
* * Gnoll C is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls.
* * Scar Face is moderately wounded, -1 to rolls & _dazzled_.
* * Urthe Companion A is seriously wounded, -2 to rolls.
* * Urthe Companion B is seriously wounded, -2 to rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mogro ignores the stones and wood thrown at him and swings his sword again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2008)

Adokul tries to slice his blade in the leaders flank again.


----------

